# iTunes 11, c'est quoi cette merde ?



## Pascal_TTH (30 Novembre 2012)

La seule chose que j'aimais dans iTunes, c'était faire défiler les albums en mode coverflow... Et oui, on peut s'amuser de choses ridiculement simples. Maintenant, ce mode n'existe plus. On a droit à la liste ou aux pochettes mais plus les deux.

J'aurais mieux fait de ne pas installer ce truc... En plus Apple pousse son store et son nuage de merde de tous les côtés. 

Vivement une astuce pour revenir à l'ancienne version...


----------



## Madalvée (30 Novembre 2012)

Bein déjà pour le nuage c'est juste une case à cocher
Ensuite le coverflow ça se discute. (identifier une chanson dans un album par ce biais j'ai jamais su faire)


----------



## kZu (30 Novembre 2012)

Je trouve ta réaction peut être un peu exagérée ...

Je veux bien comprendre que la nouvelle version d'iTunes ne corresponde pas à tes attentes en termes d'utilisation, mais de là à dire "c'est quoi cette merde" on est peut être un peu loin. En dehors du mode CoverFlow que tu affectionnes tant, beaucoup de travail a été fait pour améliorer la stabilité et la fluidité qui laissaient à désirer pour tout le monde.
Il est évident qu'il est impossible pour Apple de combler parfaitement les exigences de tous, alors il me semble plus juste de dire que ce nouvel itunes ne te convient pas 

De plus, je trouve le "nuage de merde" d'Apple très innovant et pratique, et je l'utilise presque quotidiennement, notamment pour retrouver toute ma musique sur tous mes devices. Encore une fois, que tu n'y trouves pas personnellement une utilité n'en fais pas obligatoirement de la "merde".


----------



## Azko (30 Novembre 2012)

Moi j'aime bien le petit lifting mais malheureusement, j'ai bien l'impression que cette iTunes 11 est un travail bâclé.

La vue étendue par exemples : je trouve que c'est une superbe idée pour les films et séries, sauf qu'ils n'ont pas modifié l'éditeur de fichier. Maintenant je me sens obligé d'utiliser iDentify pour faire un truc bien propre avec tout mes films, sinon cette vue étendue est plutôt vide et bien inutile. 

Après, la disparition de Cover Flow est un peu incompréhensible pour moi.


----------



## Rez2a (30 Novembre 2012)

Perso je trouve que les changements d'interface vont dans le bon sens, après il reste quelques points que j'aime pas vraiment :

- La disparition de cover flow, même si j'avais perdu l'habitude de m'en servir tellement c'était pas pratique, ne me chagrine pas vraiment mais comme le montre le post de l'OP c'est bête de sacrifier cette fonction pour rien.
- Le fond obligatoirement blanc, c'est moche et ça pète les yeux, régression par rapport à iTunes 10 où on pouvait mettre un fond sombre.
- La taille des pochettes non réglable sur la vue album, ce qui fait qu'on a 15 albums de taille ridicule par ligne (et il y a 8 lignes en fullscreen !) sur iMac 27". Là aussi c'est une régression, on pouvait mettre une taille bien plus importante sur iTunes 10.
- La fluidité désastreuse, forcément avec 120 pochettes affichées en même temps sur l'écran, l'expand d'un album saccade méchamment, de même que le scroll dans la liste.

Bref, les problèmes du fond clair et de la taille des pochettes me font penser que c'est un beau "allez vous faire mettre" de la part d'Apple qui a tendance à faire de gros ménages dans les settings de ses applis, vu qu'ils étaient présents sur l'ancienne version ; j'espère quand même que ça va gueuler suffisamment du côté des utilisateurs pour qu'ils les rétablissent. Je ne crois certainement pas à l'oubli en tout cas, surtout avec le mois supplémentaire de dév qu'ils se sont accordé.

Les problèmes de saccades, j'espère vraiment que ça va vite être corrigé, histoire que ça fasse pas la même histoire que le cover flow qui a ramé jusqu'à ce qu'on ait des i7...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2012)

bon je vais pas gueuler ne me servant d'Itunes que pour les synchros
iTunes 11 attendu comme le vous allez voir ce que vous allez voir par une horde de kids impatients ,débouche sur un banal relookage destiné a promouvoir le cloud et les achats
chacun appréciera ou pas ces changements visuels selon ses gouts
personnellement j'attends toujours que l'on puisse acheter de la musique en qualité CD et a un prix justifié
manifestement ce n'est pas pour demain avec Apple

j'en reste avec mes dossiers à la mano Vox et Qobuz


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2012)

Au premier abord, cette nouvelle version est quelque peu déroutante mais j'aime bien.

Certes la disparition de Coverflow est regrettable mais l'affichage en grille compense un peu cette absence.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Vivement une astuce pour revenir à l'ancienne version...



Je ne sais pas, peut-être que lors du 1er lancement après la mise à jour, il suffirait de refuser pour que l'ancienne version. Reste que le pas en avant est pour moi un pas en arrière 

Faudra s'y faire, une fois installée


----------



## Kenny31 (30 Novembre 2012)

Je rejoins l'auteur pour dire que cette mise à jour est une blague. 
Heureusement pour moi j'avais téléchargé iTunes 10.7 parce que je voyais le coup venir. Le coverflow je ne m'en servait pas énormément mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il a été supprimé. En revanche ce que j'utilisait énormément c'est la liste des MP3 avec sur le coté gauche les pochetes de chaque Album. Encore une fois ce n'est plus là, en plus d'être moins esthétique c'est aussi moins lisible.
Le classement des App est ni joli ni ergonomique, tout est en vrac c'est une catastrophe... Et que dire des tailles ridicules des pochettes...
Apple n'a rien fait de bien depuis Lion, et encore... Ils avaient supprimé Front Row et iSync

J'espère qu'Apple va réagir aux critiques pour proposer quelque chose de vraiment neuf, et pas un simple lifting


----------



## flotow (30 Novembre 2012)

Si tu peux mettre l'install de iTunes 10.7 quelque part, je suis interessé


----------



## Kenny31 (30 Novembre 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Si tu peux mettre l'install de iTunes 10.7 quelque part, je suis interessé



Hahaha ! J'en étais sur xD. J'ai une connexion pourrie ici mais je te fais ça des que possible


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2012)

la possibilité de redimensionner la fenêtre de iTunes est réapparu ...(on se demande bien pourquoi elle avait disparu)


----------



## Powerdom (30 Novembre 2012)

Je ne l'ai pas installé de peur de voir la disparition de cover flow. j'ai bien fait... je garde l'ancien pour le moment


----------



## Kenny31 (30 Novembre 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> la possibilité de redimensionner la fenêtre de iTunes est réapparu ...(on se demande bien pourquoi elle avait disparu)



Hein ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Novembre 2012)

Le pire, c'est que ce truc n'est pas facile à virer. Je n'ai pas encore trouvé. Si on l'efface ainsi que tous les plist et la bilbiothèque et qu'on remet iTunes 10.7, on a d'office une erreur 42408. Idem si on procède par time machine... 

Quand les gens découvriront les bugs genre les listes de lecture qui se font massacrer et le comptage qui foire. Les topics vont fleurir... 
Le nouveau classement est tellement moisi que j'ai l'impression d'être dans l'explorateur de Windows...  Sauf qu'avec Windows, on peut avoir des grandes tailles de pochettes si on veut. 
Le pire de tout, c'est que cet affichage tout plat et tout moche à la huitdoze n'est même pas fluide.




Tucpasquic a dit:


> Si tu peux mettre l'install de iTunes 10.7 quelque part, je suis interessé


 
J'avais trouvé un lien direct hier dans le forum d'Apple via google mais ce matin, la recherche ne donne pas les mêmes résultats. 
C'est OSX update combo 10.8.1. qu'il me faudrait aussi dans la foulée car visiblement, personne n'a encore trouvé un moyen de revenir de iTunes 11 à 10.7 sans avoir l'erreur 42408. 

Cette merde d'iTunes 11 doit apporter des changements ailleurs que dans itunes.app et dans ses propres plist.

Edit : Retrouvé iTunes 10.7 
http://appldnld.apple.com/iTunes10/041-7195.20120912.d3uzQ/iTunes10.7.dmg


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2012)

Kenny31 a dit:


> Hein ?





http://forums.macg.co/itunes/modifier-la-taille-ditunes-1200567.html


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Novembre 2012)

Kaos a certainement fumé ce qu'il ne fallait pas. iTunes 10.7 se redimensionne sans problème.

Sinon, pour virer iTunes 11 : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4554813?tstart=0
Il faut arrêter iTuneshelper avant de virer l'app. Je testerai ce soir.


----------



## onmyplanet (30 Novembre 2012)

Ben moi, je suis plutôt satisfait ( pour l'instant ) de cette nouvelle mouture !

Coverflow...avec une grosse bibliothèque ( +/- 150 Go ), je vois pas l'intérêt, si ce n'est une perte de temps.
Je trouve l'interface plutôt jolie.
De plus, je ne sais si c'est lié mais ma borne Airport qui déconnait à plein tubes... là, oh miracle est de nouveau stable depuis cette MAJ.
Donc, pour moi : + 1 Apple !


----------



## JPTK (30 Novembre 2012)

Et bah, c'était bien la peine de le réclamer à corps et à cris


----------



## Etienne000 (30 Novembre 2012)

Alors :

-Le nouveau mode d'affichage des Poscast est beaucoup moins ergonomique que l'ancien

-Quand on recherche un morceau, c'est assez chiant : Avant, on t'affichait directement ton morceau, sans appuyer sur entrée. Maintenant, on te propose Album, morceau et patata et tu dois appuyer sur entrée pour avoir ce que tu recherches.

J'espère avoir été clair. 

Par contre, je trouve l'interface très esthétique, un bon point


----------



## Azko (30 Novembre 2012)

Rez2a a dit:


> - La taille des pochettes non réglable sur la vue album, ce qui fait qu'on a 15 albums de taille ridicule par ligne (et il y a 8 lignes en fullscreen !) sur iMac 27". Là aussi c'est une régression, on pouvait mettre une taille bien plus importante sur iTunes 10.



Ce petit problème me fait penser à un autre qui m'avait sauté aux yeux. Avant, les jaquettes de film était bien carré (rectangulaire) et bien aligné, c'était propre et quand je cherchais un film à regarder c'était agréable.

La première chose que j'ai remarqué quand j'ai ouvert itunes c'est ça :





Bon, heureusement que c'est facilement modifiable... (mais chiant à faire)


----------



## momo-fr (30 Novembre 2012)

Ben chez moi cette "merde" d'iTunes marche super bien, et sous Snow Leo en plus&#8230; rien que pour le mini player qui est toujours ouvert c'est un vrai bonheur avec toutes les nouveautés qu'il apporte.

C'est plus clair, lisible, usuel&#8230; bref très loin d'être une "merde"&#8230;

Cover-flow&#8230; bof bof, un effet pour les tafioles&#8230; non ?    :rateau:

Et question rapidité&#8230; plus rien à voir le précédent, c'est enfin correct&#8230; sauf la connexion au store toujours saturée en fin de journée et en soirée.


----------



## flotow (30 Novembre 2012)

Y'a pas mal de fonctionnalités qui ont disparues. Et puis la vue obligatoire en mode pochette quand tu veux "aller à" un album&#8230; iTunes 10.7 et le tweak des flèches (celles utilisées pour le store&#8230; mais qui pouvaient être utilisées pour aller dans la bibliothèque), c'était bien plus pratique.

@pascal:


> "Error 42023" through "Error 42408"
> These alerts might occur when trying to authorize iTunes or during launch when iTunes checks for authorization information.
> 
> Install the latest iTunes from apple.com/itunes/download/
> ...



Sauf que celle là, c'est pas une négative 

Même en virant iTunes Helper et en reinstallant, ça ne fonctionne pas


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2012)

Un avis divergent.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Novembre 2012)

Comment virer cette merde aux fonctionnalités réduites : 

https://discussions.apple.com/message/20439826#20439826


----------



## flotow (30 Novembre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un avis divergent.


Il y a des trucs vraiment chouettes dans cette nouvelle version tout comme d'autres qui auraient du rester (le mode en colonne à gauche et pouvoir rester dans cette vue en permanence par exemple).



> Quitte à perdre au passage certains utilisateurs trop avancés, trop éloignés des préoccupations de la masse



Je ne me sens pas vraiment éloigné de la masse. Je veux juste écouter ma bibliothèque en mode liste 

@pascal : sans le -42408 ? 
olala, récupérer les frameworks sans TimeMachine, ça va être galère


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Novembre 2012)

Bien entendu sans l'erreur 42408 ! 

Pour résoudre le problème de 42408, il faut effacer dans /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks :

AirTrafficHost.framework
CoreFP.framework
DeviceLink.framework
iTunesAccess.framework
MobileDevice.framework

Pas de soucis, c'est compris dans iTunes 10.7. Même pas besoin de se faire chier avec Time Machine. D'ailleurs TM ne semble pas vouloir remplacer les versions d'iTunes 11 par celles d'iTunes 10.7. Donc à la mano... 






WebOliver a dit:


> Un avis divergent.



Divergent par rapport au topic ? 



> On se contentera de constater que, pour les utilisateurs un minimum exigeants, c&#8217;est un pas en arrière. L&#8217;organisation par album est bien jolie, mais pas du tout pratique. Pire, il faut aller fouiller dans les options pour rétablir la barre d&#8217;état (qui indique la durée et la taille d&#8217;un groupe de chansons, ça peut être utile). ITunes 11 n&#8217;est qu&#8217;une belle boite taillée avant toute chose pour renvoyer ses utilisateurs vers le magasin en ligne d&#8217;Apple. Ceux qui utilisaient encore le logiciel pour gérer leur bibliothèque de musique iront voir ailleurs.



Je ne suis pas sûr...


----------



## flotow (30 Novembre 2012)

En effet :love: Merci Pacifist


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2012)

Je pense aussi que iTunes est fait pour faire consommer de la musique , pas pour l'apprécier..Mon ordre a moi étant le désordre , je n'utilise aucun catalogue, seul la qualité  audio m'intéresse et force est de constater que la dématérialisation itunienne engage à allez voir ailleurs , ce dont je ne me prive pas 
Après chacun ses goûts ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Novembre 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> En effet :love: Merci Pacifist



Même pas besoin de pacifist, après avoir effacer iTunes 11 app, ses plist et ses framework, il suffit d'installer iTunes 10.7. L'installation d'iTunes 10.7 (ou autre) replace les framework associés.


Sinon, oui, il y a des trucs bien dans iTunes 11 mais trop de choses perdues qui ne compensent pas dans mon usage.


----------



## flotow (30 Novembre 2012)

Je n'ai pas supprimé les frameworks avant d'installer iTunes 10.7 donc j'ai du le faire à la main après


----------



## r e m y (1 Décembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Bein déjà pour le nuage c'est juste une case à cocher
> Ensuite le coverflow ça se discute. (identifier une chanson dans un album par ce biais j'ai jamais su faire)



Ben moi le mode CoverFlow me manque vraiment.

Sans doute parce qu'il était très naturel pour quelqu'un comme moi qui depuis son enfance, manipulait ses Vinyles puis ces CD de cette façon (rangés dans des tiroirs)

En mode CoverFlow, le défilement dans la bibliothèque d'albums était très rapide puis une fois sur la pochette, on se retrouvait dans la liste des titres, en-dessous, ce qui permettait de voir tout de suite (sans le moindre clic) les titres de l'album.

Aujourd'hui il faut faire défiler les pochettes "à plat", ce qui est bcp plus long, puis faire un clic pour voir la liste des titres, puis un autre clic pour refermer et passer à un autre album si le titre cherché n'est pas là.

Je sais qu'il y a la recherche... mais moi ce qui me plaisait c'était la recherche "naturelle" comme je le faisais dans mes Vinyles.


Ensuite, je regrette VRAIMENT la perte d'iTunesDJ car pour animer des soirées c'était super pratique (avec en plus la possibilité via l'appli Remote sur iPhone, que les participants votent pour leur titres suivants).

La fonction "Suivant", surtout associée à la perte de CoverFlow, est bcp moins ergonomique (là  aussi, je regrette qu'on s'éloigne des manipulations "naturelles")


et dernier point.... toutes ces fenêtres en fond blanc sont d'un moche!!! 
quant au mode liste (qui est devenu le mode le plus simple pour visualiser sa bibliothèque d'un simple coup d'oeil) on se croirait vraiment dans l'explorateur de Windows! Du coup, pourquoi passer par une appli dédiée pour gérer sa bibliothèque! autant le faire directement dans le Finder OS X ou l'explorateur Windows!


----------



## cameleone (1 Décembre 2012)

Pour moi, le plus dérangeant dans la nouvelle interface d'iTunes 11, c'est

     - l'impossibilité de redimensionner les vignettes dans la vue "Albums"

     - la disparition, dans la vue "Artistes", d'une présentation par vignettes telle qu'elle existait dans iTunes 10 (et dans iOs d'ailleurs...), et que je trouvais à la fois pratique et élégante...

     Par ailleurs je note le retour d'une imperfection d'affichage apparue avec la première mouture d'iTunes 10 et corrigée par la suite, le temps de latence au chargement des vignettes lors d'un scroll sur la photothèque en vue "Albums"...

     Gageons que des améliorations seront apportées dans les prochaines mises à jour (et qui sait, peut-être un retour de la vue par vignettes en mode "Artistes" qui me manque... ?)


----------



## Dead head (1 Décembre 2012)

De mon côté, ce qui me dérange le plus dans iTunes 11 (et qui est véritablement rédhibitoire) c'est le fait que le compteur de lectures ainsi que la date de dernière lecture ne s'activent pas. Or, j'ai un tas de listes dites "intelligentes" qui sont basées sur ces critères.

Je vais de ce pas tenter de réinstaller iTunes 10.7.

Édit : c'est fait, je suis retourné à la version 10.7 (grâce notamment aux conseils donnés ici par Pascal_TTH), et ai récupéré tous mes paramétrages, préférences, et surtout le compteur de lectures ainsi que la date de dernière lecture. Dommage, j'aimais bien l'esthétique de la version 11.


----------



## Nyrvan (1 Décembre 2012)

Dead head a dit:


> De mon côté, ce qui me dérange le plus dans iTunes 11 (et qui est véritablement rédhibitoire) c'est le fait que le compteur de lectures ainsi que la date de dernière lecture ne s'activent pas. Or, j'ai un tas de listes dites "intelligentes" qui sont basées sur ces critères.
> 
> Je vais de ce pas tenter de réinstaller iTunes 10.7.
> 
> Édit : c'est fait, je suis retourné à la version 10.7 (grâce notamment aux conseils donnés ici par Pascal_TTH), et ai récupéré tous mes paramétrages, préférences, et surtout le compteur de lectures ainsi que la date de dernière lecture. Dommage, j'aimais bien l'esthétique de la version 11.



C'est étonnant, chez moi, les compteurs de lectures fonctionnent tout à fait normalement... contrairement au Navigateur par colonne qui est impossible d'activer sur les listes de lectures ou de modifier dans d'autres (notamment ma liste de lecture de musique classique m'affiche le genre au lieu des compositeurs :hein


----------



## Dead head (1 Décembre 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> C'est étonnant, chez moi, les compteurs de lectures fonctionnent tout à fait normalement... contrairement au Navigateur par colonne qui est impossible d'activer sur les listes de lectures ou de modifier dans d'autres (notamment ma liste de lecture de musique classique m'affiche le genre au lieu des compositeurs :hein



Oui, étonnant, mais je ne suis pas le seul à avoir été confronté à ce problème.

Je crois bien que c'est la première fois en une vingtaine d'années que je retourne à une ancienne version d'un logiciel Apple.


----------



## wath68 (1 Décembre 2012)

Pour ceux qui ont des soucis avec le navigateur par colonne dans les listes de lecture, il faut masquer la barre latérale.
Après ça le menu n'est plus grisé et on peut choisir les options.

Bizarrement le contenu du menu "Présentation / Navigateur par colonne" est indisponible si la barre latérale est affichée.


----------



## Nyrvan (1 Décembre 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont des soucis avec le navigateur par colonne dans les listes de lecture, il faut masquer la barre latérale.
> Après ça le menu n'est plus grisé et on peut choisir les options.
> 
> Bizarrement le contenu du menu "Présentation / Navigateur par colonne" est indisponible si la barre latérale est affichée.



Yep, merci :love:


----------



## r e m y (1 Décembre 2012)

Et si on parlait du miniplayer...






Plus d'affichage du temps écoulé
Plus de possibilité de modifier le niveau sonore


----------



## Nyrvan (1 Décembre 2012)

Utilisant Audirvana, j'avoue que j'ai même pas regardé le mini player. Même si il y a pas mal de boulot à faire sur cette nouvelle version, je trouve quand même que la direction prise est pas mal. J'aime bien leur nouvelle ligne graphique même si il y a un peu trop de blanc.


----------



## flotow (1 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Et si on parlait du miniplayer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il suffit de cliquer sur l'icone airplay pour avoir accès au niveau sonore (même quand il n'y a pas d'appareils airplay&#8230


----------



## r e m y (1 Décembre 2012)

Ah oui... j'avais pas vu.

Par contre pour ce qui est de voir le temps écoulé???


----------



## flotow (1 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Par contre pour ce qui est de voir le temps écoulé???



iTunes 10.7


----------



## Romuald (1 Décembre 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Il suffit de cliquer sur l'icone airplay pour avoir accès au niveau sonore (même quand il n'y a pas d'appareils airplay)



Ca me fait penser à "cliquez sur 'démarrer' pour arrêter"
ouinedeau powaaa


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2012)

Dead head a dit:


> Oui, étonnant, mais je ne suis pas le seul à avoir été confronté à ce problème.
> 
> Je crois bien que c'est la première fois en une vingtaine d'années que je retourne à une ancienne version d'un logiciel Apple.



C'est lié à iTunes Match non? iTunes 11 n'a effectivement rien résolu de côté-là.


----------



## flotow (1 Décembre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est lié à iTunes Match non? iTunes 11 n'a effectivement rien résolu de côté-là.


Il y a en plus la synchro du nombre de lecture à travers les appareils (une option est apparue). Peut être à cause de ça&#8230; aussi ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Il y a en plus la synchro du nombre de lecture à travers les appareils (une option est apparue). Peut être à cause de ça&#8230; aussi ?



Non, le problème existe depuis le lancement d'iTunes Match et même auparavant avec la version beta. La synchronisation des dernières lectures et des compteurs n'a jamais été gérée correctement. Ça n'est pourtant pas faute de l'avoir signalé en long et en large sur les forums de support d'Apple. Il y a un bug côté serveur et je doute que les mises à jour d'iTunes corrigent ce problème. Apple dit être au courant et travailler à sa résolution, mais depuis le temps,  je commence à avoir quelques doutes. Notez qu'avec iTunes 11, les dates et dernières lectures ne figurent plus qu'en mode Liste. Et sont donc moins visibles. On peut sérieusement se demander si ces deux options vont bientôt totalement disparaître... une façon comme une autre de "résoudre" ce bug très gênant.

Evoqué aussi sur iGeneration.


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Décembre 2012)

Installation itunes 11, première sensation, c'est vide, épuré, ni beau ni moche. 
Niveau de la navigation, j'ai du directement aller dans "présentation/afficher la barre latérale" et hop j'ai déjà l'impression qu'il n'y a eu aucune mise à jours  

Sauf quelques détails encore (lecture aléatoire par exemple et en continu) c'est pas pratique ...

On dirait un logiciel tactile.


----------



## yzykom (1 Décembre 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Il suffit de cliquer sur l'icone airplay pour avoir accès au niveau sonore (même quand il n'y a pas d'appareils airplay&#8230



... ou alors les raccourcis clavier :
cmd + flèche haut : volume plus
cmd + flèche bas : volume moins
cmd + L : accès direct au morceau en cours

Pour ma part, c'étaient les trois choses qui me manquaient, surtout avec le mini lecteur, mais finalement, je les ai retrouvées et ce n'est pas mal  .

Cover flow me manque sans plus. Indispensable sur iOS car idéal sur écran tactile mais moins sur Mac à la souris.

Pour le reste : des changements, des habitudes à perdre, d'autres à prendre, comme dans toute nouveauté mais rien d'insurmontable ni de spécialement négatif de mon point de vue.

le temps écoulé dans le mini lecteur manque un peu. La mini pochette est, par contre, un plus.

La mise en valeur d'un album dans la liste des albums, avec couleurs personnalisées automatiquement est superbe. :love:

Globalement content de la nouvelle version.


----------



## danykaffee (2 Décembre 2012)

Obsolescence programmée. Voici le maître mot d'Apple désormais ! Après la mise à jour, il m'est IMPOSSIBLE de synchroniser des vidéos sur mon iPod 5 vidéo !??? J'en ai plus que marre de cette course à l'armement ! JAMAIS PLUS je ne renouvellerai mes iBidules de merde. Apple est mort avec Jobs (RIP Steve). Je me tourne désormais vers Google. J'ai assez galèré entre les mobileMe qu'on paie et qui disparaissent pour laisser place à des iCloud qui sont gratuits, moins étoffés, et qui plantent tout autant.
Je possède toujours des iMacs de 1999 qui tournent toujours. Un PowerBook powerpc revigoré au SSD qu'Apple a laissé sur le bord du chemin... sans compter mon MacBooc Black (aussi dopé au SSD) que n'a plus droit aux mises à jour de l'OS parce que trop vieux !?
Ma prochaine machine sera un ChromeBook. Pour le LOURD (photos en masse, vidéos & Co), je basculerai mon iMac sous Windows.

Apple m'a trahi... et pas qu'une fois. Ils virent leurs managers ? Je les vire à mon tour ! Je ne suis pas actionnaire et tout ce qui m'intéressait était de disposer d'un OS stable et durable. Leur seul objectif est le renouvellement du matériel : putain ! j'ai pas les moyens !! La crise, ça leur parle ??? Alors ADIEU ! Ca suffit comme ça. Pas une tune dans un iPod désormais. Vive Google et sa gamme NEXUS !!!! Toute ma musique est uploadée dans la cloud Google via GooglePlay... je n'ai plus besoin de cette pomme avariée désormais. :rateau:


----------



## Etienne000 (2 Décembre 2012)

Encore un coup du "c'était différent sous Steve Jobs". J'arrive pas à comprendre comment les gens peuvent sortir une bêtise pareille. C'est pas en 1 an qu'on peut juger d'un changement de PDG. Et faut pas oublier que les produits / Logiciels sont conçus en plus d'un an. Donc dire que c'était différent sous Jobs, c'est juste tronqué. 

Et j'adore le "Apple m'a trahi" : C'est une entreprise Apple, dont tu parles. 
Tu dois en attendre un peu trop d'une entreprise...

Enfin, j'ai un iPod 3G 40Go, j'ai aucun problème de synchro. Alors regarde un peu, ça m'étonnerait qu'Apple bloque le synchro de vidéo d'un iTunes à un autre.


----------



## Madalvée (2 Décembre 2012)

Tim Cook doit faire dans sa culotte


----------



## Etienne000 (2 Décembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Tim Cook doit faire dans sa culotte



Il tremble.


----------



## danykaffee (2 Décembre 2012)

Je vous emmerde tous autant que vous êtes ! Vous ne prenez même pas conscience de ce qu'il se passe. Une mise à jour d'iTunes rend obsolète des produits qui fonctionnent encore parfaitement, et pour cause : c'est de la qualité ! indéniable. Alors pourquoi vouloir nous les faire jeter ? Pour ACHETER !
Regardez ce qu'il se passe depuis plus d'1 an : Apple ne crée plus rien et ne fait que des procès. Apple ne dépose plus de brevets. le "Think different" est mort chez Apple. Adieu ingénieurs et créatifs, welcome avocats !
Ne pas s'en rendre compte et poster des commentaires comme les vôtres sur un post comme le mien relève soit de l'aveuglement, soit de la connerie : dans ce domaine, je le concède, la race humaine innove tous les jours, et vous en êtes la preuve flagrante. Allez donc vous faire foutre.
Merci au modo qui m'éjectera de ce forum de connards.

Il me manque juste le smiley "fuck" pour conclure.


----------



## Etienne000 (2 Décembre 2012)

Rien à supprimer


----------



## Madalvée (2 Décembre 2012)

danykaffee a dit:


> Je vous emmerde tous autant que vous êtes ! Vous ne prenez même pas conscience de ce qu'il se passe. Une mise à jour d'iTunes rend obsolète des produits qui fonctionnent encore parfaitement, et pour cause : c'est de la qualité ! indéniable. Alors pourquoi vouloir nous les faire jeter ? Pour ACHETER !
> Regardez ce qu'il se passe depuis plus d'1 an : Apple ne crée plus rien et ne fait que des procès. Apple ne dépose plus de brevets. le "Think different" est mort chez Apple. Adieu ingénieurs et créatifs, welcome avocats !
> Ne pas s'en rendre compte et poster des commentaires comme les vôtres sur un post comme le mien relève soit de l'aveuglement, soit de la connerie : dans ce domaine, je le concède, la race humaine innove tous les jours, et vous en êtes la preuve flagrante. Allez donc vous faire foutre.
> Merci au modo qui m'éjectera de ce forum de connards.
> ...



C'est comme ça à chaque génération d'iDevice, l'iPhone 4 a jeté à la poubelle les Mac PowerPC qui ne pouvaient pas passer à iTunes 10, rien de neuf sous le soleil.


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2012)

C'était l'une de mes grosses craints et la première chose que j'aie testé, à savoir vérifier que mes iDevices étaient encore reconnus, à savoir:
- un iPod mini de première génération
- un iPod mini de 3ème génération
- un iPod Touch de 1ère generation

A priori ils sont encore acceptés par iTunes11... mais pour combien de temps encore???


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2012)

yzykom a dit:


> ... ou alors les raccourcis clavier :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ça existe depuis 3 siècles... avec Vox


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2012)

danykaffee a dit:


> la race humaine innove tous les jours, et *vous en êtes la preuve flagrante*. Allez donc vous faire foutre.
> Merci au modo qui m'éjectera de ce forum de connards.
> 
> Il me manque juste le smiley "fuck" pour conclure.



Rendez vous compte, vous faites partie de cette race humaine ...

Vous et vos semblables, qui rejetez tout avec raison ou avec tort, êtes obligez de faire avec comme tous les autres, moutons ou pas, c'est dans le trend. Encore un joli mot qui nous vient des maîtres du monde, qui sont les nouveaux romains. :hein:


----------



## Johen (2 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Et si on parlait du miniplayer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, si.
Tu cliques sur la flèche dans le rectangle :


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2012)

danykaffee a dit:


> Je vous emmerde tous autant que vous êtes ! Vous ne prenez même pas conscience de ce qu'il se passe. ...
> Ne pas s'en rendre compte et poster des commentaires comme les vôtres ...
> Merci au modo qui m'éjectera de ce forum de connards.
> 
> Il me manque juste le smiley "fuck" pour conclure.



Car bien sûr tu as remarqué que dans ce fil on encense aveuglement Apple et son superbe iTunes11 

Pourtant pour les gens qui ont du mal à comprendre le sens de ce qu'ils lisent, on a choisi un titre assez explicite du sens de nos propos, non? :rose:


----------



## danykaffee (2 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Car bien sûr tu as remarqué que dans ce fil on encense aveuglement Apple et son superbe iTunes11
> 
> Pourtant pour les gens qui ont du mal à comprendre le sens de ce qu'ils lisent, on a choisi un titre assez explicite du sens de nos propos, non? :rose:



Effectivement et je prie l'ensemble des lecteurs d'excuser mes excès d'hier. J'étais très très énervé.

J'ai poussé plus avant l'analyse de mon problème et c'est encore pire que ce que je pensais : seules les vidéos achetées sur le store Apple peuvent être synchronisées, en fait.

Adieu les vidéos perso. Adieu les vidéos provenant d'autres stores ! Je n'ose tenter une synchro avec ma vieille apple TV... de peur de voir tout son contenu disparaitre...


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2012)

Dans quel format sont tes videos persos et avec quelle extension de fichier?

De mon côté j'ai constaté que des videos .mov avec codec Sorenson video (des clips fournis avec l'intégrale des Beatles) parfaitement lus avec iTunes 10.7 refusent d'être lues avec iTunes11.
J'ai dû les réencoder en mp4

Ensuite une fois réimportés, j'ai dû repréciser qu'il s'agissait de clip-videos et pas de videos personnelles dans la fenêtre d'information, onglet "options"


----------



## danykaffee (2 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Dans quel format sont tes videos persos et avec quelle extension de fichier?
> 
> De mon côté j'ai constaté que des videos .mov avec codec Sorenson video (des clips fournis avec l'intégrale des Beatles) parfaitement lus avec iTunes 10.7 refusent d'être lues avec iTunes11.
> J'ai dû les réencoder en mp4
> ...



C'est du MP4 en extension M4V encodé soit via iMovie soit via HandBrake. Ca ne posait aucun problème sous iTunes 10.x...


----------



## c5lolo (2 Décembre 2012)

danykaffee a dit:


> Obsolescence programmée. Voici le maître mot d'Apple désormais ! Après la mise à jour, il m'est IMPOSSIBLE de synchroniser des vidéos sur mon iPod 5 vidéo !??? J'en ai plus que marre de cette course à l'armement ! JAMAIS PLUS je ne renouvellerai mes iBidules de merde. Apple est mort avec Jobs (RIP Steve). Je me tourne désormais vers Google. J'ai assez galèré entre les mobileMe qu'on paie et qui disparaissent pour laisser place à des iCloud qui sont gratuits, moins étoffés, et qui plantent tout autant.
> Je possède toujours des iMacs de 1999 qui tournent toujours. Un PowerBook powerpc revigoré au SSD qu'Apple a laissé sur le bord du chemin... sans compter mon MacBooc Black (aussi dopé au SSD) que n'a plus droit aux mises à jour de l'OS parce que trop vieux !?
> Ma prochaine machine sera un ChromeBook. Pour le LOURD (photos en masse, vidéos & Co), je basculerai mon iMac sous Windows.
> 
> Apple m'a trahi... et pas qu'une fois. Ils virent leurs managers ? Je les vire à mon tour ! Je ne suis pas actionnaire et tout ce qui m'intéressait était de disposer d'un OS stable et durable. Leur seul objectif est le renouvellement du matériel : putain ! j'ai pas les moyens !! La crise, ça leur parle ??? Alors ADIEU ! Ca suffit comme ça. Pas une tune dans un iPod désormais. Vive Google et sa gamme NEXUS !!!! Toute ma musique est uploadée dans la cloud Google via GooglePlay... je n'ai plus besoin de cette pomme avariée désormais. :rateau:



+1
ils sont à coté de la plaque à nous imposer des progrès qui sont des régressions...
"Itunes 11" est une merde comme "plan".
A ceux qui lisent ce message, qu'ils réfléchissent bien avant de l'installer.
D'un mac fan de moins en moins fan qui s'est fait avoir.


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2012)

Essaie de remplacer l'extension m4v par mp4 sur un titre pour tester...


----------



## danykaffee (2 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Essaie de remplacer l'extension m4v par mp4 sur un titre pour tester...



J'en ai un en MP4 et ça passe pas non plus. Il n'y a que les vidéos protégées du store qui acceptent la synchro.

Même souci avec un iPod Touch 1ère génération... enfin... en BEAUCOUP plus LENT ! A croire que iTunes ne s'attendait pas à voir un vieux tromblon comme ça branché !

Côté Apple TV, ça a l'air de fonctionner comme avant...


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2012)

Argh!!... il va falloir que je refasse des tests avec mes vieux iPod (un iPOD Touch 1ère génération et un iPOD mini de 3ème generation qui, à la différence de son successeur, lit les videos)

J'avais juste vérifié qu'ils étaient bien reconnus par iTunes11, mais je n'ai pas fait de tests poussés de synchro.


----------



## rizoto (2 Décembre 2012)

Je ne trouve pas le nouvel Itunes trop degueux. Le blanc fait un peu clinique peut être.

je n'ai pas perdu mes listes de lecteur et compteurs.
La barre latérale droite qui apparait pour ajouter des morceaux aux listes de lectures est très pratique.
et finalement la petite flèche à coté de chaque morceau permet d'accèder rapidement à ce que l'on veut.

Le truc, c'est que Spotify est la vrai révolution depuis 2 ans. Je ne me sers plus d'Itunes!


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2012)

Spotify, c'est sans doute formidable, mais c'est là encore un de ces traquenards "sociaux" et nuageux qui nous envahissent ces derniers temps [genre : on a beau lui dire de ne pas nous ennuyer, il cherche de toutes façons à se connecter à des réseaux sociaux connus... j'adore].


----------



## Kerala (2 Décembre 2012)

Tu peux transformer tes mkv en m4v à l'aide de iSkysoft Video Converter... Par contre éliminer la gestion de certaine extension sans avertissement, c'est un peu cavalier... Si vous avez un équivalent gratuit à iSkysoft Video Converter je suis preneur. Merci.


----------



## flotow (2 Décembre 2012)

Kerala a dit:


> Par contre éliminer la gestion de certaine extension sans avertissement, c'est un peu cavalier... Si vous avez un équivalent gratuit à iSkysoft Video Converter je suis preneur. Merci.



m4v mp4 c'est la même chose pour le format. à la différence qu'iTunes reconnait un m4v comme un fichier qu'il peut importer et le .m4v sera directement associé à iTunes. un mp4 sera lié à QTX.


----------



## rizoto (2 Décembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Spotify, c'est sans doute formidable, mais c'est là encore un de ces traquenards "sociaux" et nuageux qui nous envahissent ces derniers temps [genre : on a beau lui dire de ne pas nous ennuyer, il cherche de toutes façons à se connecter à des réseaux sociaux connus... j'adore].



L'inscription à Facebook n'est plus obligatoire et le partage d'activité est optionnel


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> L'inscription à Facebook n'est plus obligatoire et le partage d'activité est optionnel


Bin... je lui dis de laisser tomber Facebook mais il s'y connecte en douce : ce n'est pas bien, ça... 
Je ne pense pas être dans la cible de Spotify, de toute façon.


----------



## Kerala (2 Décembre 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> m4v mp4 c'est la même chose pour le format. à la différence qu'iTunes reconnait un m4v comme un fichier qu'il peut importer et le .m4v sera directement associé à iTunes. un mp4 sera lié à QTX.



Oui donc on se demande pourquoi Itunes ne veut plus lire le mp4, c'est juste casse pied. Moi je n'avait qu'un clip en mp4 donc cela passe, mais je peux comprendre que cela agace !


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Le truc, c'est que Spotify est la vrai révolution depuis 2 ans. Je ne me sers plus d'Itunes!



Il faudrait qu'ils bossent un peu la gestion des playlists parce que cela devient lourdingue lorsqu'on accumule, par contre.


Moi, iTunes 11 me va plutôt mieux que le précédent qui était terriblement lourd et je trouve que la dernière version est bien plus rapide sur mon iMac de 2008. De toutes façons, je n'utilise plus iTunes depuis pas mal de temps, puisque j'alterne entre Sonos et Spotify


----------



## joneskind (2 Décembre 2012)

Kenny31 a dit:


> En revanche ce que j'utilisait énormément c'est la liste des MP3 avec sur le coté gauche les pochetes de chaque Album. Encore une fois ce n'est plus là, en plus d'être moins esthétique c'est aussi moins lisible.



Affiche la vue par artiste et tu retrouveras ce que tu cherches. Et en réduisant la largeur de la fenêtre, les morceaux réapparaissent les uns en dessous des autres plutôt que sur 3 colonnes.


----------



## Photo-cineaste (2 Décembre 2012)

heu... 

Ou va Apple ? Sérieux c'est quoi cette bouse intersidérale ?

je ne peux pas lire la moitié de mes vidéos 

nouvelle politique apple : 
Des produits plus cher, plus "cool" et plus "beau"... mais des produits de m$$$e. 


Je n'en était pas certain, mais j'ai cet été j'ai acheté mon dernier produit apple


----------



## Rez2a (2 Décembre 2012)

C'est fort quand même, à chaque moindre truc que sort Apple, on a toujours notre lot de visiteurs mécontents qui quittent Apple de façon définitive... 
Attendez quand même une prochaine version, surtout que le problème des vidéos ressemble pas mal à un bug, on sait très bien qu'aujourd'hui les versions release ne sont que des bêtas pour qu'ils puissent prendre la température de ce qu'il faut corriger en vitesse selon comment ça gueule sur tel ou tel site... perso si y a un truc que je trouve pas très sérieux de la part d'Apple, c'est que lorsqu'on veut laisser un feedback sur iTunes, la dernière version que l'on peut indiquer est la 10.6.x...


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2012)

Rez2a a dit:


> ...lorsqu'on veut laisser un feedback sur iTunes, la dernière version que l'on peut indiquer est la 10.6.x...



Moi je mets dans le titre du feedback iTunes11 en plus du bug que je veux signaler; 
Par exemple:  iTunes11 - Please bring back coverflow

la zone précisant la version je ne renseigne rien (ce n'est pas obligatoire)


----------



## yzykom (2 Décembre 2012)

Pour ceux qui souhaiteraient revenir à iTunes 10.7, voir ici (en anglais) : 
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4559594?tstart=60

et notamment ici (en anglais aussi, mais simple) :
http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=16400819&postcount=6

(non testé car la nouvelle version me convient)

Pour ceux qui souhaitent remonter des bugs, manques, etc (en anglais aussi), voici le fil de discussion officiel sur le forum d'Apple : https://discussions.apple.com/community/itunes/itunes_for_mac?view=discussions

C'est sans doute le plus efficace pour faire bouger les choses 

Le lancement de iTunes 11 et le débat qu'il suscite me rappelle un peu celui qui avait eu lieu lors de la refonte de iMovie (le 8, je crois) : le premier jet manquait de pas mal de choses même basiques puis ça s'était amélioré avec les mises à jour.


----------



## FrancoisR (2 Décembre 2012)

onmyplanet a dit:


> Ben moi, je suis plutôt satisfait ( pour l'instant ) de cette nouvelle mouture !
> 
> Coverflow...avec une grosse bibliothèque ( +/- 150 Go ), je vois pas l'intérêt, si ce n'est une perte de temps.
> Je trouve l'interface plutôt jolie.
> ...



+1 Je suis d'accord le coverflow n'avait aucun intérêt. Pareil dans le Finder, je m'en sert jamais. C'est joli mais c'est tout. Par contre iTunes est beaucoup plus fluide et je constate aussi que plus de problème avec AirPlay (+freebox) c'est vraiment appréciable.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Décembre 2012)

FrancoisR a dit:


> +1 Je suis d'accord le coverflow n'avait aucun intérêt. Pareil dans le Finder, je m'en sert jamais. .



Ben la c'est à chacun d'apprécier ce qui a de l'intérêt pour lui


----------



## PiRMeZuR (2 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

pour ma part, au-delà de l'ergonomie plus que douteuse de ce nouvel iTunes pour gérer ma (grosse) discothèque, il y a une chose que je n'ai toujours pas compris : la disparition du support des gestes à trois doigts "Précédent" et "Suivant" sur le Store. C'est une fonctionnalité dont je me sers en permanence de façon transparente dans toutes les applis que j'utilise. J'utilise même un tweak pour ce genre de gestes sur Windows. Je ne comprends pas qu'Apple ait oublié d'implémenter ces gestes, ou les ait supprimés.
À moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'un bug ? Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il les mêmes problèmes que moi (je suis sous 10.6) ?

PiR


----------



## fantax (2 Décembre 2012)

danykaffee a dit:


> J'en ai un en MP4 et ça passe pas non plus.
> 
> Je viens de faire l'essai. Fichier flv pris sur daily motion (sur You tube je ne peux plus enregistrer grand chose) transcodé via Handbrake en mp4 puis glissé dans Itunes et synchronisé sur mon Iphone 4s. Aucun problème.


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Kaos a certainement fumé ce qu'il ne fallait pas. iTunes 10.7 se redimensionne sans problème.
> 
> Sinon, pour virer iTunes 11 : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4554813?tstart=0
> Il faut arrêter iTuneshelper avant de virer l'app. Je testerai ce soir.




Alors pourquoi existe il une astuce pour le redimensionner ?
http://forums.macg.co/11799452-post201.html
Mon itunes était effectivement bloqué a une seule taille :rose:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Décembre 2012)

En 1920x1200, je n'ai jamais eu ce besoin de réduction.  Sinon, l'astuce vise à réduire la largeur minimale. Ce n'est pas exactement la même chose que redimenssionner vu que ce n'est pas synonyme de réduction de taille mais de changement de taille.


----------



## zipock (3 Décembre 2012)

Je suis pas du genre à aimer tout ce que fait Apple mais pour mon utilisation ce nouvel itunes est plutôt un bon crû. Je trouve très pratique la nouvelle recherche, la programmation rapide, et l'interface est pas trop mal. Même si ça ne convient pas a tout le monde, Apple s'est un peu risquée en changeant un peu mais pas trop son interface et ses fonctionnalités (comme toujours certains trouvent que ça  change pas assez, d'autres trop..). C'est pour moi depuis itunes 1 le plus gros changement d'interface réalisé. Fini la barre latérale qui ne servait finalement que rarement, ne parlons pas de cover flow... et puis c'est beaucoup plus rapide, même sur un vieux macbook et un bon paquet de titres!


----------



## AKZ (3 Décembre 2012)

Et je suis le seul à regretter la pochette redimensionable du bas de la barre latérale ?
Et les pochettes à gauche en mode liste, c'était mon mode préféré d'utilisation (à 100 %) !
Et les raccourcis sur les petites flèches qui permettait d'un simple Alt+clic d'aller à l'artiste ou l'album qui sont remplacés par des menus + 2 clics...
Pourquoi Apple à décidé de me faire chier à chaque mise à jour depuis Mountain Lion (et un peu avant)  ?
Il ne sont plus capable de faire évoluer un logiciel sans supprimer des fonctions les plus pratiques ou ergonomiques (voir aussi la suppression des snoozes paramétrables dans Calendrier, et j'en passe) 
Qu'est-ce ça leur coûterai de laisser l'option de la pochette dans la barre latérale ou de prévoir la pochette dans les options de présentation en mode liste ?
iTunes 11, pour moi, c'est baclé et c'est une grosse BOUSE, vraiment pas ergonomique
Le retour des couleurs dans la barre latérale me fait bien rire après nous avoir passé tout en gris en 2011. (et c'etait pas faute d'avoir gueulé à l'époque) on nous prendrait pas pour des cons ?
Et vous voulez un bug que personne n'a encore remarqué ?
Ahaha, essayez d'enlever toutes les étoiles à un morceau (hors mode liste) 
(Perso je ne peux pas descendre en dessous de la demi étoile)

J'ai été tellement déçu par certaines mises à jour d'Apple que depuis deux ans je conserve toutes les versions des applications pour pouvoir revenir en arrière quand c'est possible. 
Pour iTunes 11, à la simple vue des copies d'écran d'il y à un mois, j'ai senti le coup de Trafalgar venir et je n'ai pas installé cette version sur mon ordinateur principal.


----------



## hox74 (3 Décembre 2012)

Un foutage de gueule, Le mode coverflow m était vraiment utile avec +de 300gb...
Toujours pas de plist livre qui seraient synchronisable avec l iPad.
Lenteur et problème d affichage sur un 27",
Pas de redimensionnement des pochettes
Une refonte graphique visant à promouvoir le store online plus qu a apporter
Des nouveautés à l utilisateur, et même pas spécialement beau en plus...
Bref, décevant, a qd iTunes 12


----------



## AKZ (3 Décembre 2012)

Allez, c'est mon jour de bonté pour tous les amateurs de Coverflow !
COVERFLOW - THÉ COMEBACK

Je dispose de CoverFlow qui était gratuite (l'application originale  [celle qui à été éradiquée par Apple et intégrée dans iTunes il y a quelques années]
Imaginez un Coverflow possible en plein écran sur votre iMac 27 ! 
Moteur de recherche intégré, Mini lecteur audio pour les albums et les artistes (il dirige iTunes que vous pouvez laisser ouvert en arrière plan), et j'en passe !
Un vrai petit logiciel, simple, une vraie tuerie quoi ! 
Je viens de le tester avec iTunes 10 et iTunes 11 sous Mountain Lion...
Vous savez quoi ? 
Il marche quasi* parfaitement !
Super beau, rapide (beaucoup plus que la version d'iTunes n'a jamais été)

*Sauf pour les morceaux et pochettes d'iTune Match, le cloud n'existait pas en 2005 !
Prévoir un certain temps de chargement de la librairie pour la première fois ou vous le lancerez. 

Pour rester dans la légalité, me contacter amicalement par mail à "coverflow[AT]zecloud.me"


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Décembre 2012)

Jamais un topic ne m'avait donné autant de coups de boule ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Si on fait une liste de ce qui est perdu, moins pratique et/ou qui bug, ça commence à faire long. 
- plus de recherche des doublons
- pas de redimensionnement des pochettes
- plus de cover flow
- plus de clic pour faire la même chose
- plus d'iTunes DJ
- fond blanc obligatoire
- fluidité douteuse (selon les machines)
- affichage des podcast moins pratique
- mode liste = Explorateur Windows...
- miniplayer sans affichage de durée
- store poussé un peu partout
- des formats vidéos plus supportés

C'est un peu HS mais quand des gens parlent d'une communauté Apple (surtout les noobs fraîchement arrivés), on peut se demander où elle est la communauté*. Parce que tous ces gens qui disent : je me sers pas de la fonction x donc si Apple l'a virée, c'est pas grave. Mieux/pire, tant mieux, ça ne servait à rien. iTunes 11 rulz grâce à ce qui n'existe plus ! OSEF des autres... 

* : Il n'existe bien entendu pas de communauté Apple, c'est une légende urbaine.


----------



## baritono (3 Décembre 2012)

:casse:
Moi je suis revenu à 10.7 au bout d'une heure d'essai sur mon MacBook Pro et sa "petite" bibliothèque : que du négatif pour moi. 
Trop de fonctions en moins, manque de réglages d'interface, grossiers caractères&#8230;
C'est la première fois en presque 20 ans de mac que je retrograde de version dans un logiciel Apple !
Certes je ne pourrai longtemps rester à la traine ainsi, mais pour l'instant cet iTunes 11 est pour moi vraiment indigeste : ça ne passe vraiment pas !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Jamais un topic ne m'avait donné autant de coups de boule !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bien d'accord avec tout ça même si je n'utilise pas itunes
bon alors une alternative à iTunes ?
arf.....un abonnement gratuit à Geotrouvetout pour l'heureux élu


----------



## Merco56 (3 Décembre 2012)

Salut,Moi je cherche désespérément à éliminer les doublons dans iTunes?! Et aussi Comment se fait il aussi qu'un album se sépare en plusieurs, 1 chanson par ci 1 chanson par la! Et je voudrais toutes les remettre dans un album voir faire des compile mais je n'y arrive pas mais ceci dit j'étais confronté à se problème avant l'arrivé de iTunes 11 pour le problème des compile!
Merci a tous.


----------



## crig (3 Décembre 2012)

Moi j'adore vraiment ce nouveau design. Le mini player est top!
La façon dont sont organiser les différent type de médias aussi, même si il m'a fallut quelque minute pour bien tout assimilé.


----------



## mistik (3 Décembre 2012)

De même au départ j'ai trouvé cet iTunes 11 bordélique mais finalement après quelques jours je m'y fais &#8230; de toute façon je n'ai pas trop le choix si ce n'est rester sur "l'ancien" iTunes qui finira bien par expirer un jour.


----------



## r e m y (3 Décembre 2012)

Et si on parlait du nouvel iTunesStore.... celui qui est accessible depuis iTunes11???

Parce que côté bug (notament de mise en page) il est pas mal aussi!!!

Regardez un peu la section film et comparez (si vous avez un deuxième Mac ayant toujours iTUnes 10.7) avec la page du même film dans l'"ancienne" version du store

Essayez aussi de zapper entre la version SD et HD d'un film... vous verrez que les infos (notament de résolution du film) ne changent pas. Du coup, impossible de savoir si on a ENFIN des films en 1080p pour la version HD


----------



## DarkTemplar (3 Décembre 2012)

En ce qui me concerne, l'ergonomie ne me gêne pas, c'est plutôt la lenteur atroce de ce logiciel sur mon iMac Core 2 Duo de 2007 ! Près de 12 secondes pour passer d'une fenêtre d'information à une autre. Quand on a une liste entière d'épisodes de série TV à modifier, quelle galère !

Je vais repasser à iTunes 10.7, au moins, celui-ci était fluide.


----------



## r e m y (3 Décembre 2012)

Je confirme (je ne l'ai mis en test que sur mon MacBook Pro de début 2009, C2D 2,53 MHz), j'ai la roue de la mort à la moindre frappe d'un cmd-I et à nouveau à l'enregistrement dès que je modifie la moindre info

Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont modifié dans la gestion des infos de la bibliothèque, mais cet iTunes11 a vraiment du mal (entre les titres ajoutés qu'il n'affiche pas dans la bibliothèque, les albums qui se dedoublent alors qu'ils ont bien le même nom, la recherche qui ne recherche plus dans toutes les zones d'info, .... ) quel bordel!!!


Et dire que dès qu'ils auront ajusté un truc ou deux dans tous ces bugs, on s'émerveillera en disant "ca y est!!! iTunes11 affiche correctement mes albums! Yess!! Amazing! ..." (alors qu'il fera à peine aussi bien qu'iTunes 2...)
Ca doit être ça la tactique quand on ne sait plus comment faire évoluer un soft, on en sort une version bien pourrie et ensuite le moindre bug corrigé, on le fait passer pour l'une des 150 nouvelles features qui va tuer la concurrence... en oubliant juste de rappeler que la version du soft sortie 10 ans avant faisait mieux (le syndrome iMovie en quelque sorte)


----------



## mistik (3 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Je confirme (je ne l'ai mis en test que sur mon MacBook Pro de début 2009, C2D 2,53 MHz), j'ai la roue de la mort à la moindre frappe d'un cmd-I et à nouveau à l'enregistrement dès que je modifie la moindre info


Avec mon mbp 13" Mid 2009 avec 2,26 Ghz de proc. je ne rencontre pas ce souci  peut être parce que j'ai profité de la remise de crucial et que je suis passé à 8 Go de Ram.


----------



## r e m y (3 Décembre 2012)

J'ai également 8 Go de RAM... mais dès que je sélectionne un album, ou un titre d'un album et que je tape cmd-I, il n'y a d'abord aucune réaction (pendant une bonne seconde) puis j'ai la pizza de la mort pendant 2 secondes avant que la fenêtre d'info s'ouvre, et même chose quand je valide les modifications effectuées

Pourtant j'ai lancé une réorganisation de la bibliothèque (dans je ne sais plus quel menu), ce qui a conduit iTunes11 à renommer la plupart des dossiers contenant la musique.
J'espérais qu'il serait ensuite plus réactif.... mais non.


----------



## Kerala (3 Décembre 2012)

Le seul truc que je ne comprends pas avec ce logiciel, c'est la disparition des options qui ne mangent pas de pain, c'est juste incompréhensible Après certains diront que coverflow ne servait à rien qu'ils ne l'utilisaient jamais etc. etc. je leur répondrai, mais pourquoi supprimer le choix de s'en servir ou pas


----------



## Nyrvan (3 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai également 8 Go de RAM... mais dès que je sélectionne un album, ou un titre d'un album et que je tape cmd-I, il n'y a d'abord aucune réaction (pendant une bonne seconde) puis j'ai la pizza de la mort pendant 2 secondes avant que la fenêtre d'info s'ouvre, et même chose quand je valide les modifications effectuées
> 
> Pourtant j'ai lancé une réorganisation de la bibliothèque (dans je ne sais plus quel menu), ce qui a conduit iTunes11 à renommer la plupart des dossiers contenant la musique.
> J'espérais qu'il serait ensuite plus réactif.... mais non.



De mon coté, que ce soit sur mon retina ou un vieux MBP Unibody de 2008, je n'ai absolument aucun soucis de réactivité sur iTunes. Il gère correctement les ajouts, ne me pose aucun soucis avec les vignettes et pourtant j'ai une audiothèque de plus de 300 Go.

Je n'ai également aucun soucis avec les films,  juste qu'Apple a toujours pas compris qu'en Suisse, on parlait 4 langues et qu'il n'y a pas que l'allemand. Mais ça, cela ne dépend pas des versions d'iTunes.


----------



## Etienne000 (3 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai également 8 Go de RAM... mais dès que je sélectionne un album, ou un titre d'un album et que je tape cmd-I, il n'y a d'abord aucune réaction (pendant une bonne seconde) puis j'ai la pizza de la mort pendant 2 secondes avant que la fenêtre d'info s'ouvre, et même chose quand je valide les modifications effectuées
> 
> Pourtant j'ai lancé une réorganisation de la bibliothèque (dans je ne sais plus quel menu), ce qui a conduit iTunes11 à renommer la plupart des dossiers contenant la musique.
> J'espérais qu'il serait ensuite plus réactif.... mais non.



Avec 8Go de ram et SSD, aucun problème. Peut-être que ton Disque Dur fatigue. 
Ou alors, essaie de réinstaller iTunes 11


----------



## wath68 (3 Décembre 2012)

Ce qui serait intéressant c'est de trouver pourquoi ça bugue chez certains et pas chez d'autres.

Ici, MBP début 2011, avec 4 Go de mémoire et une bibliothèque de 170 Go stockée sur un disque dur externe USB, AUCUN lag.
TOUT mes tags sont remplis (Principaux et Pour Le Tri), et les pochettes présentes.

Toutes les actions se font instantanément, sans la roue d'la mort, c'est hyper-fluide, réactif,...
Alors que sur iTunes 10.xxx c'était plutôt le contraire.

Je ne parle même pas de CoverFlow; si je l'activais et que j'allais directement vers la fin de la bibliothèque, il fallait attendre que tout les pochettes précédentes se chargent avant de voir les dernières.

Mes compteurs de lecture fonctionnent parfaitement, ainsi que la date de dernière lecture.
Les morceaux que je rajoute apparaissent de suite, et pas 24 heures après.

Le seul bug que j'ai rencontré, c'est la séparation en deux de certains albums.
Chose qui se répare très facilement en sélectionnant les deux albums et en rajoutant un espace à la fin du nom d'album.

Petite astuce : avec Tune&#8226;Instructor j'ai ainsi pu traiter toue ma bibliothèque en une fois.
D'abord rajout d'un espace au nom d'album, ensuite suppression des espaces indésirables
 (ou, si c'est rempli, copie de Album pour le tri vers Album)

Le mini-lecteur est génial. J'ai même viré Bowtie qui ne me sert plus à rien maintenant.

Bref, je suis _pour_, _pour_, _pour_ et re-_POUR_ derrière.


----------



## Kerala (3 Décembre 2012)

Moi je n'ai aucun bug à part celui qui a fait disparaître une ribambelle d'options forts utiles.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Décembre 2012)

bonjour,

est-ce que les effets psychédéliques ont également disparu ?


----------



## Kerala (3 Décembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> est-ce que les effets psychédéliques ont également disparu ?



Hélas non !


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2012)

hox74 a dit:


> Bref, décevant, a qd iTunes 12



Parce que tu crois qu'il ira dans le sens d'itunes 10 ? :rateau:


----------



## nastytheking (3 Décembre 2012)

A chaque nouvelle version majeure d'un logiciel, ca gueule, et c'est un comportement normal : on s'habitue à toutes les ergonomies avec le temps, même aux mauvaises. Donc quand on sort un logiciel corrigeant des mauvaises ergonomies, on est déboussolé, on préférai la mauvaise ergonomie sur laquelle on s'était finalement fait la main. C'est exactement pareil quand on a l'habitude de trier ses mp3 par nom, et qu'on gueule sur iTunes qui trie par tags, ce qui est pourtant BIEN plus efficace et propre.

Pour ma part, j'aime bien cette version, et je comprends les améliorations.
Perso, j'adore l'integration du store, même si ca ne me fera pas acheter plus, ca me donne déjà l'idée de ce que propose l'artiste en plus de ce que j'ai, et je trouve plus facilement les titres que je cherche.
Le déploiement de l'album dans ses couleurs je trouve ça génial et enigmatique d'un point de vue technique, chaque cover est magnifiée, c'est parfait.
Le glissé déposé des titres qui fait apparaitre les playlists c'est top aussi.
La possibilité de classer ses albums par artistes puis PAR ANNEE c'est parfait, ca permet d'avoir une disco organisée avec des albums qui se suivent dans le temps pour chaque artiste.
Les onglets en haut plutôt que sur le côté, c'est bien plus logique, et la classification par artiste a enfin une vraie tête et une vraie ergonomie, avec la liste des artistes sur la gauche.
etc ...

Et puis le nuage de merde, ca fait 1 an que je l'utilise, et je trouve que c'est la meilleure invention qu'on pouvait apporter à itunes, donc ceux qui pissent dessus, testez et on verra après, pour 30/an c'est pas volé pour le coup.

Pour l'histoire du coverflow, perso je me suis amusé 1h au début quand c'est sorti, et après ca m'a soulé, j'ai jamais trouvé d'avantage ergonomique là dedans, sauf pour faire baver ses potes. C'est utile à la rigueur sur iPod avec le tactile.

Le seul truc que je regrette à la rigueur, c'est la possiblité de mettre le fond de sa disco en gris foncé plutôt que blanc, mais c'est tout.

Allez, ne pissez pas dessus comme vous pissiez sur l'abandon des lecteurs optiques sur les macs, bah oui, objectivement, qui utilise encore un CD ?


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Ce qui serait intéressant c'est de trouver pourquoi ça bugue chez certains et pas chez d'autres.
> <...>


Déjà, il faudrait commencer par préciser dans chaque cas la volumétrie de la bibliothèque : albums[titres], videos, podcast. Et aussi l'utilisation ou non de listes dynamiques (ça peut être usant, les listes dynamiques...)

Sans connaître cela, on parle un peu dans le vide...


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Décembre 2012)

nastytheking a dit:


> Et puis le nuage de merde, ca fait 1 an que je l'utilise, et je trouve que c'est la meilleure invention qu'on pouvait apporter à itunes, donc ceux qui pissent dessus, testez et on verra après, pour 30/an c'est pas volé pour le coup.



LoL


----------



## wath68 (3 Décembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Déjà, il faudrait commencer par préciser dans chaque cas la volumétrie de la bibliothèque : albums[titres], videos, podcast. Et aussi l'utilisation ou non de listes dynamiques (ça peut être usant, les listes dynamiques...)
> 
> Sans connaître cela, on parle un peu dans le vide...


C'est pas bête comme idée ça  
C'est peut-être les listes de lecture dynamiques (qui se mettent à jour en temps réel) qui ralentissent le bouzin.
Plus on en a, plus ça rame.

Ici :
- 3 podcasts
- 1 liste de lecture intelligente pour la synchro de l'iPhone
- 1 liste de lecture intelligente, Ajouts récents
- 1 liste normale, Meilleur classement.


----------



## FollowThisCar (3 Décembre 2012)

Dès que j'ai vu que plusieurs trucs majeurs avaient disparu (dont iTunes DJ, affichage des couvertures d'albums, CoverFlow ...), soit quelques minutes après installation, j'ai compris ma douleur. Je n'ai pas hésité : recours à Time Machine et réinstallation de tout mon disque de démarrage. 
Déjà, je n'aimais pas cette façon d'iTunes Match de convertir à 256 kb/s. Sorry, le cloud, trop peu pour moi. Hors de question de laisser qui que ce soit tripatouiller ma collection (mini 320 kb/s de toute façon). iTunes 11 donne l'impression que son seul but est de faciliter l'accès au store. 
Lancer une MAJ comme iTunes 11 en punissant les clients fidèles, faut le faire ! 

Mon impression est qu'Apple se fout désormais de l'utilisateur. Tout est fait pour qu'il achète + et dépense +. Tout le reste semble accessoire. Steve n'est plus là pour opposer sa résistance aux tentations financières du board. Maintenant, on hausse les prix sur toute la ligne, on supprime des acquis dans les apps et sur le hardware, on n'accepte plus de voir une paire de fesses dans les applis, et dans Mountain Lion on ne peut utiliser que des apps achetées sur le store (par défaut). Le client passe du statut de partenaire/compagnon de route à celui de vache à lait. Pour ceux qui ont les ronds


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2012)

FollowThisCar a dit:


> Steve n'est plus là pour opposer sa résistance aux tentations financières du board.



 C'est sûr que de son vivant, son but était de faire paumer du pognon à sa boîte.  On en lit des conneries, mais celle-ci, va falloir l'encadrer. 

Sinon il me semble avoir lu avant la sortie de cette version 11, qu'on pourrait accéder à plus de paramètres concernant la bibliothèque iTunes Match. Je n'ai pas vu de nouvelles options permettant de la gérer plus précisément. 

Et manifestement, ça ne gène pas grand-monde que les compteurs des bibliothèques dans le nuage ne soient pas gérés correctement.


----------



## macfri (3 Décembre 2012)

A chaque ouverture de iTunes 11, la fenêtre s'ouvre en grand. Elle ne retient pas la taille de la fenêtre avant sa fermeture.

Savez-vous si on peut figer ces dimensions?

Merci


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Décembre 2012)

Ca vaut la réponse d'Howard Hughes à propos de Juan Trippe lors du procès à la fin du film Aviator.


----------



## FollowThisCar (3 Décembre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est sûr que de son vivant, son but était de faire paumer du pognon à sa boîte.  On en lit des conneries, mais celle-ci, va falloir l'encadrer.



Il est de notoriété publique que Steve s'est opposé à tout versement de dividendes aux actionnaires de son vivant. Il considérait que la motivation des investisseurs devait être différente et orientée à long terme. Ce qui n'empêchait le directeur financier de conduire une politique financière sensée, à savoir accumuler les milliards à la banque au lieu d'acheter des sociétés à tort et à travers. 
Avant de manquer de respect, faut se renseigner un minimum, sinon, on passe pour l'abruti de service. Maintenant, pour les excuses, ce n'est pas la peine, je n'en ai rien à faire. :mouais:


----------



## nastytheking (3 Décembre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> LoL



non ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2012)

en tout cas la qualité musicale sur le store est pourrave
faites un essai achetez (comme moi) le dernier Jean Louis Aubert sur Itunes en AAC ( pas le choix...)
et sur Qobuz en qualité CD ( même prix ) et en qualité standard
musicalement iTunes est comme le titre de ce topic ...!


----------



## Steekus (3 Décembre 2012)

Vous me faites penser à toutes ces grands mères qui viennent apprendre à classer leurs photos et ranger leurs emails dans les Apple Store et qui ne sont jamais contentes parce qu'il manque ceci ou cela....
Il s'agit juste de fichiers MP3, présentés de façon plus ou moins jolie...

Il s'agit de MUSIQUE les gars, s'il y a des maniaques de la présentation (cover flow, liste ou autre) je vous conseille d'acheter des cds ou des vynil, de belles étagères, et voilà le travail....

Vos fichiers mp3 n'ont aucune valeur, si ce n'est le prix que vous les avez payé sur le Store (pour ceux qui achètent).
Je suis musicien et je bosse pour Apple, donc je sais un peu de quoi je parle!!!

Cette discussion est débile, FAITE de la musique, FAITE de la vidéo, FAITE du graphisme mais arrêter de vous prendre la tête sur des détails d'application..
Un ordinateur c'est fait pour bosser et créer....


----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> achetez (comme moi) le dernier Jean Louis Aubert sur Itunes



Et puis quoi encore ??? Itunes c'est pour la musique, non ?!!


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2012)

Steekus a dit:


> Un ordinateur c'est fait pour bosser et créer....



Tu peux bosser et créer tout en écoutant de la musique et trouver que le logiciel qui gère ta base de donnée est mal foutu et te complique la vie


----------



## FollowThisCar (3 Décembre 2012)

Steekus a dit:


> Vous me faites penser à toutes ces grands mères....
> 
> Il s'agit de MUSIQUE les gars...
> 
> ...



Parce que Môssieur est musicien et parce que Môssieur bosse pour Apple, donc tous ceux qui ne pensent pas comme lui sont des grands mères (merci pour elles au passage), et circulez les mecs, y'a rien à voir, toute discussion est forcément débile.

Quelle intolérance ! Flagrant délit incontestable


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Décembre 2012)

Steekus a dit:


> Vous me faites penser à toutes ces grands mères qui viennent apprendre à classer leurs photos et ranger leurs emails dans les Apple Store et qui ne sont jamais contentes parce qu'il manque ceci ou cela....
> Il s'agit juste de fichiers MP3, présentés de façon plus ou moins jolie...
> 
> Il s'agit de MUSIQUE les gars, ...
> ...


 
Volià où ça mène de bosser chez Apple...  On se rend compte qu'on fait de la merde parce que s'évertuer à dire qu'on travaille dans la musique et expliquer que ça ne vaut rien, c'est un peu scier la branche sur laquelle on est assi.  Enfin, tant qu'à faire de la musique de merde, autant l'écouter sur un soft de merde. Donc ça se tient. 

Sinon, l'idée de l'ordinateur fait pour bosser, ça me fait aussi penser aux vieux... :sleep:


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Sinon, l'idée de l'ordinateur fait pour bosser, ça me fait aussi penser aux vieux... :sleep:



Etant donné que c'est difficile de jouer sur Mac, ça se tient.


----------



## r e m y (3 Décembre 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> en tout cas la qualité musicale sur le store est pourrave
> faites un essai achetez (comme moi) le dernier Jean Louis Aubert sur Itunes en AAC ( pas le choix...)......!


 

Bon en même temps Jean-Louis il a toujours chanté faux... si tu trouves une version où il chante juste, méfie-toi c'est forcément une arnaque, un mauvais imitateur! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h25 ----------



Steekus a dit:


> ...
> Il s'agit de MUSIQUE les gars, s'il y a des maniaques de la présentation (cover flow, liste ou autre) je vous conseille d'acheter des cds ou des vynil, de belles étagères, et voilà le travail....
> ...Je suis musicien et je bosse pour Apple, donc je sais un peu de quoi je parle!!!


 
A se demander pour APple se fait chier à créer une application pour égrer des mp3 sans valeur! alors que l'explorateur Windows est largement suffisant pour ça!

En tous cas moi, comme Apple veut nous faire gérer nos musiques et films et livres et iphone et.... au travers d'une application, quand cette application ne remplit pas, ou plus, son rôle, je le fait savoir (via déjà une quinzaine de feedback pour autant de bug répertoriés)

Et bien sûr, il ne viendrait jamais à Apple l'idée de singer des belles étagères dans une application ou de mettre du faux cuir sur un gestionnaire d'agenda...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Sinon, l'idée de l'ordinateur fait pour bosser, ça me fait aussi penser aux vieux... :sleep:



Les vrais vieux qui ne bossent plus :hein: font des trucs utiles avec leurs Mac ... ranger des photos, transférer des CD et autres vieilleries musicales sur iTunes. Il faut avouer que le nouvel iTunes une fois approfondi fonctionne bien.


----------



## Dead head (3 Décembre 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> (...) Mes compteurs de lecture fonctionnent parfaitement, ainsi que la date de dernière lecture. (...).



Le compteur de lectures et la date de la dernière lecture ne fonctionnent chez moi qu'à la condition d'avoir préalablement désactivé, dans les préférences, la lecture en fondu.



nastytheking a dit:


> La possibilité de classer ses albums par artistes puis PAR ANNEE c'est  parfait, ca permet d'avoir une disco organisée avec des albums qui se  suivent dans le temps pour chaque artiste.



Cela existait déjà dans les versions précédentes.



nastytheking a dit:


> Et puis le nuage de merde, ca fait 1 an que je l'utilise, et je trouve  que c'est la meilleure invention qu'on pouvait apporter à itunes, donc  ceux qui pissent dessus, testez et on verra après, pour 30&#8364;/an c'est pas  volé pour le coup.


C'est fait, testé et abandonné après la merde que cela a mis dans ma bibliothèque.



nastytheking a dit:


> Allez, ne pissez pas dessus comme vous pissiez sur l'abandon des  lecteurs optiques sur les macs, bah oui, objectivement, qui utilise  encore un CD ?



Moi.


----------



## Steekus (3 Décembre 2012)

ouais continuez à vous plaindre pour classer vos mp3 c'est dur la vie!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Décembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Les vrais vieux qui ne bossent plus :hein: font des trucs utiles avec leurs Mac ... ranger des photos, transférer des CD et autres vieilleries musicales sur iTunes. Il faut avouer que le nouvel iTunes une fois approfondi fonctionne bien.


 
Vraiment ? Tu as attendu iTunes 11 pour faire ça ?  Et les plus anciennes versions d'iTunes fonctionnaient plutôt mal alors ? :mouais: Il a fallu iTunes 11 pour que ça fonctionne bien ?  Ils ne sont pas doués pour coder chez Apple. :rose: Et il faut approdonfir !?  C'est pas intuitif les softs d'Apple ? 
Non mais sérieusement, encore heureux qu'un soft qui fait la même chose depuis au moins 5 ans "fonctionne bien"...


----------



## Steekus (3 Décembre 2012)

je te  trouve bien agressif

c'est pas parce que je bosse chez apple que je cautionne tout mais
juste ça me fait marrer de voir des geek argumenter sur la fonction cover flow, jusqu'à vouloir repasser sur la version d'avant par tous les moyens, faut vraiment avoir du temps à perdre!!!!!
La vie est courte, ton super classement sur itunes, avec tes belles pochettes, vois pas à koi ça va te servir mais franchement pas. 
c quand on a rien à faire avec son mac kon passe des heures à classer


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2012)

Mes photos sont gérées par Aperture ... mes séquences par iMovie et la musique par itunes depuis que je suis retourné sur Mac pour de bon ... avant sous Windows c'était une autre histoire  

Puis faut bien s'occuper quand il neige ... 





> c quand on a rien à faire avec son mac kon passe des heures à classer


 yfocon non!!!


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2012)

Steekus a dit:


> je te  trouve bien agressif
> 
> c'est pas parce que je bosse chez apple que je cautionne tout mais
> juste ça me fait marrer de voir des geek argumenter sur la fonction cover flow, jusqu'à vouloir repasser sur la version d'avant par tous les moyens, faut vraiment avoir du temps à perdre!!!!!
> ...


Va faire une liste de lecture avec des Track 1, Track 2&#8230; Track 54666&#8230;


P.S : les belles pochettes, iTunes le fait tout seul. Tu devrais le savoir, tu travailles chez Apple ET tu fais de la musique.

Pourquoi je suis repassé sur 10.7 ? Parce qu'avec l'utilisation que j'en fait, la nouvelle version ne me permet pas de le faire aussi simplement. La vie est courte, autant gagner du temps


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (3 Décembre 2012)

Comme trop souvent avec Apple depuis un moment...cette nouvelle version apporte beaucoup de moins et trop peu de plus !   (j'admire la non traduction du didacticiel ... vraiment trop fort !)

Toujours pas une gestion native du Flac ...  

Bref retour à l'ancienne version et je recherche maintenant activement un autre player.


----------



## kaos (3 Décembre 2012)

J'avoue ne jamais avoir eu l'utilité de coverflow méme si cette interface est tres belle ...
En tactile ça doit etre déjà plus sympa ...

J'avais trouvé une App qui permettait de contrôler iTunes avec la webcam et les mains ...


----------



## brucetp (3 Décembre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> -Quand on recherche un morceau, c'est assez chiant : Avant, on t'affichait directement ton morceau, sans appuyer sur entrée. Maintenant, on te propose Album, morceau et patata et tu dois appuyer sur entrée pour avoir ce que tu recherches.
> 
> J'espère avoir été clair.



Tu l'es et je plussoie. C'est un bon en arrière en matière d'ergonomie de devoir appuyer sur une touche en plus... Incroyable/Déplorable (rayez les mentions inutiles).

Et comme d'autres, le CoverFlow faisait partie de mes "habitudes visuelles" et ça me gonfle de ne plus avoir cette possibilité. Si encore ce choix avait été justifié parce que c'est trop gourmand ou autre, j'aurais pu comprendre. Mais là, ils en viennent à supprimer de plus en plus d'option pour encore une fois basculer dans l'universalité, dans le prêt à porter lowcost de l'informatique...

Si Apple continue comme ça à supprimer des options et à toujours faire du "produit de masse à 1 bouton", je gèrerai ma bibliothèque sous VLC pour le même résultat malheureusement... :hein:


----------



## wath68 (3 Décembre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> -Quand on recherche un morceau, c'est assez chiant : Avant, on t'affichait directement ton morceau, sans appuyer sur entrée. Maintenant, on te propose Album, morceau et patata et tu dois appuyer sur entrée pour avoir ce que tu recherches.


Il suffit de décocher Bibliothèque, dans la petite flèche à droite de la loupe, et ça redevient comme avant.


----------



## Etienne000 (3 Décembre 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Il suffit de décocher Bibliothèque, dans la petite flèche à droite de la loupe, et ça redevient comme avant.



Merci, mais c'est quand même loin d'être parfait : Tu as une latence pour avoir ton morceau recherché alors qu'avant c'était direct.

Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que le nouvel iTunes est plus rapide...


----------



## Steekus (3 Décembre 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Va faire une liste de lecture avec des Track 1, Track 2 Track 54666
> 
> 
> P.S : les belles pochettes, iTunes le fait tout seul. Tu devrais le savoir, tu travailles chez Apple ET tu fais de la musique.
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon en même temps Jean-Louis il a toujours chanté faux... si tu trouves une version où il chante juste, méfie-toi c'est forcément une arnaque, un mauvais imitateur!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h25 ----------


Jean Louis chante faux dis tu
Tous les goûts sont dans la nature dit on Il n'empêche que le son de l'album sur iTunes est très mauvais disais je


----------



## iVirgile (3 Décembre 2012)

Comme Jeanfra, deçu qu'il y ait toujours pas de gestion du flac mais bon &#8230;
Je suis aussi revenu directement à la 10.7 quand j'ai vu qu'il n'y avait plus iTunes DJ que j'utilise tout le temps !
Sinon j'ai You Control Tunes (que je vous conseille) donc le mini player, je l'utilise pas !
Et je suis d'accord avec nastytheking, je m'étais habitué à la 10.7 alors changer, ça me dit pas trop ! Haha !


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Va faire une liste de lecture avec des Track 1, Track 2&#8230; Track 54666&#8230;
> 
> 
> P.S : les belles pochettes, iTunes le fait tout seul. Tu devrais le savoir, tu travailles chez Apple ET tu fais de la musique.
> ...


Ben je sais bien 
Je n'ai jamais dit qu'iTunes trouverais ta pochette avec un piste appelée Track 1 (d'ou une bonne raison de plus pour passer un peu de temps à faire des tags corrects )


----------



## yannig (4 Décembre 2012)

J'ai donc installé ce nouvel iTunes.

Des trucs mieux et des trucs moins bien.

Je commence pas le moins bien :
plus de pochettes en présentation par liste. Dommage.
plus de séparation d'album non plus.
En fait, c'était la présentation par liste que j'utilisais le plus, car ma discothèque est constituée de 80% de musique classique, et un classement pas compositeur est alors INDISPENSABLE.
Là, on peut certes toujours le faire, mais toutes les listes sont en vrac. on n'y voit plus rien. crotte.



Mais j'avoue bien apprécier la présentation par liste des artistes. C'est pratique, lisible. Ce serait pas mal qu'il développent le truc en y mettant ce qui (me) manque.

Dans la présentation en grille, je n'aime pas trop le fait que ce soit uniquement classé par album. Ce n'est pas ma logique. Par contre, pas trop mal le fait que tout l'album se développe quand on clique dessus.

On ne peut pas afficher non plus le navigateur par colonne dans ses propres listes. On pouvait avant.


....


Pour les trucs bien, en ce qui me concerne :
la manipulation est plus fluide qu'avant, ça réagit mieux du bout des doigts, je n'ai pourtant pas le dernier cir. un MBP2009 avec 8GB et un SSD, la musique étant sur un disque extérieur.

Et le son est meilleur qu'avant. Je précise : je n'ai AUCUN mp3, je ne supporte pas ce format qui me fait mal à a tête (j'exagère à peine). 
J'utilise du format alac (lossless donc) avec selon les "disques" des formats parfois plus sophistiqué (le 24/96 peut bien mieux sonner que le 16/44, si la prise de son est bien faite et que la musique en vaut la peine).
J'utilise aussi une carte externe son de bonne qualité, câblée en firewire (et je lorgne sur des cartes plus récentes qui ont en plus la capacité de convertir du DSD- le format du SACD).

Et pour finir, j'utilise un logiciel utilisable en plugin : Audirvana plus, un logiciel spécialisé pour la qualité du son.
Si je résume, il est "bitperfect", cad qu'il dévalide les possibilité de mixage et de réglages d'iTunes et de l'AppleCore, ce qui fait qu'il n'y a plus de calcul à la volée et donc plus d'erreur d'arrondi. 
J'entends ça très bien.
Au final, j'obtiens sensiblement la qualité d'un lecteur de CD d'environ 2000&#8364; (ça dépend beaucoup de la qualité de la carte son, évidemment), tout ayant ayant la possibilité de lire d'autres formats.


Enfin bref, malgré les gros manques de praticité, je pense que je vais le garder, pour  2 raisons : la fluidité (ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde on dirait), et la qualité du son, qui est meilleure (strictement personne n'en parle ici).
En espérant que les gros défauts soit éliminés avec les mise à jours.

y.


----------



## wath68 (4 Décembre 2012)

yannig a dit:


> On ne peut pas afficher non plus le navigateur par colonne dans ses propres listes. On pouvait avant.


Il faut masquer la barre latérale pour avoir accès à l'option "Afficher le navigateur par colonne" dans les listes de lecture.


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2012)

On peut juste zipper itunes 10, installer le 11 et remettre le 10 si ça nous plait pas ? Ça suffit ou faut forcément passer par le .pkg ?


----------



## mistik (4 Décembre 2012)

En tout cas pour mon iPad mini il est marqué au dos de la boîte qu'il "*requiert iTunes 11 ou ultérieur*"  cette mention est aussi sûrement vraie pour l'iPad avec "écran rétina"  bref, je n'ai pas le choix. :hein:


----------



## r e m y (4 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> On peut juste zipper itunes 10, installer le 11 et remettre le 10 si ça nous plait pas ? Ça suffit ou faut forcément passer par le .pkg ?




Regarde tout ce qu'installe le pkg ....








En zippant iTunes pour le remettre ensuite à la place du 11, tu n'interviens que sur l'application elle-meêm (en surligné bleu sur la copie d'écran ci-dessus).

Ca ne peut pas fonctionner car l'application s'appuie sur tout le reste (qui va s'installer dans différents dossiers system)


----------



## yvos (4 Décembre 2012)

mistik a dit:


> En tout cas pour mon iPad mini il est marqué au dos de la boîte qu'il "*requiert iTunes 11 ou ultérieur*"  cette mention est aussi sûrement vraie pour l'iPad avec "écran rétina"  bref, je n'ai pas le choix. :hein:



Non, c'est faux. Nulle besoin d'iTunes 11. D'ailleurs, comment crois tu que cela se passe pour tous ceux qui ont un mini depuis sa sortie?


----------



## mistik (4 Décembre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Non, c'est faux. Nulle besoin d'iTunes 11. D'ailleurs, comment crois tu que cela se passe pour tous ceux qui ont un mini depuis sa sortie?


Mais alors  Apple me ment !

Effectivement je n'avais pas songé à ceux qui avait acheté un iPad mini noir, les premiers à être sortis  avant le lancement d'iTunes 11.


----------



## polosven (5 Décembre 2012)

Je voulais juste vous remercier, une fois n'est pas coutume, pour tous les liens mis sur le topic et toutes les astuces permettant de downgrader iTunes 11 vers iTunes 10.7!

J'en profite juste pour rajouter ceci, ultime étape qui m'a permis d'enfin récupérer mon iTunes 10.7 que j'aime tant, avec sa visualisation des pochettes, et toute cette sorte de choses...

Merci encore, vous m'avez encore évité une belle frayeur!


Je devrais le savoir, pourtant, que je DOIS venir lire les topics sur le forum avant d'installer une mise à jour essentielle, notamment sur iTunes...


----------



## r e m y (5 Décembre 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Mais alors  Apple me ment !
> 
> Effectivement je n'avais pas songé à ceux qui avait acheté un iPad mini noir, les premiers à être sortis  avant le lancement d'iTunes 11.



Tout ce qui te manquera avec iTunes 10.7 c'est l'icône représentant ton iPOD ou ton iPAD mini dans la fenêtre d'iTunes quand tu le branches... mais à part ça, tout fonctionne


----------



## Bombigolo (5 Décembre 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Mais alors  Apple me ment !



En quelque sorte , par omission 

On "oublie" juste de te dire que toutes les fonctionnalités des prochains Ibidules ne seront
accessibles qu'aux utilisateurs de la dernière version d'Itunes 

Une façon de "tirer" tout le monde vers le haut , et surtout de faire renouveler le materiel


----------



## mistik (5 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Tout ce qui te manquera avec iTunes 10.7 c'est l'icône représentant ton iPOD ou ton iPAD mini dans la fenêtre d'iTunes quand tu le branches



Oui, mais c'est juste fondamental et finalement c'est une sorte de "_one more thing_". 


Bombigolo a dit:


> En quelque sorte , par omission
> 
> On "oublie" juste de te dire que toutes les fonctionnalités des prochains Ibidules ne seront
> accessibles qu'aux utilisateurs de la dernière version d'Itunes &#8230;
> ...


Il vaut mieux tirer vers le haut que vers le bas même si Apple nous tire franchement vers nos bas de laine !


----------



## aCLR (5 Décembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Si on fait une liste de ce qui est perdu, moins pratique et/ou qui bug, ça commence à faire long.
> - plus de cover flow



Bah justement le coverflow est présent dans la dernière pub pour le mbpr 13" (à 0'14" environ)

[YOUTUBE]vg_CfPm4cvA[/YOUTUBE]


Du coup, j'aimerais qu'on m'explique ?


----------



## danykaffee (5 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Et si on parlait du nouvel iTunesStore.... celui qui est accessible depuis iTunes11???
> 
> Parce que côté bug (notament de mise en page) il est pas mal aussi!!!
> 
> ...



Ben... pour l'instant j'ai trouvé l'album que je voulais acheter sur le PlayStore de Google pour moins cher, alors j'ai switché... :rateau:
J'ai même résilié au dernier moment le renouvellement auto de mon abonnement iTune Match parce que s'ils traitent ma discothèque comme ils valident leurs softs, on est mal barrés... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h50 ----------




nastytheking a dit:


> Et puis le nuage de merde, ca fait 1 an que je l'utilise, et je trouve que c'est la meilleure invention qu'on pouvait apporter à itunes, donc ceux qui pissent dessus, testez et on verra après, pour 30&#8364;/an c'est pas volé pour le coup.



Si vous avez moins de 20.000 morceaux, y'a le-nuage-de-merde gratuit de Google maintenant :love:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Décembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Bah justement le coverflow est présent dans la dernière pub pour le mbpr 13" (à 0'14" environ)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vg_CfPm4cvA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


 
Qu'on t'explique quoi ? Pour commencer, quel rapport entre une pub pour un MacBook Retina et l'absence de cover flow dans iTunes 11 ?


----------



## r e m y (5 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Je confirme (je ne l'ai mis en test que sur mon MacBook Pro de début 2009, C2D 2,53 MHz), j'ai la roue de la mort à la moindre frappe d'un cmd-I et à nouveau à l'enregistrement dès que je modifie la moindre info...



A force de faire des tests, j'ai fini par identifier que la roue de la mort apparait quand on modifie les infos d'une video, ou un album contenant aussi un clip-video, pas quand on modifie un titre audio ni un album ne contenant que des titres audios


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Décembre 2012)

Pour les anglophones : une synthèse d'iTunes 11.0 par Ars Technica fait un point complet sur les nouveautés, disparitions et bugs 
= http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/12/itunes-11-review-simple-is-as-simple-does/


----------



## r e m y (5 Décembre 2012)

Article intéressant mais comportant au moins une erreur...
Quant iTunes est affiché en plein écran (donc dans un espace dédié), on peut tou a fait activer le mini player grâce au raccourci clavier cmd-alt-3 et avoir ce miniplayer sur un espace alors qu'iTunes plein écran est sur un autre espace

(nota, il y a tout de même un bug... le premier appui cmd-alt-3 va vous faire passer sur le bibliothèque de films, au lieu d'ouvrir le miniplayer. Il faut en fait d'abord taper cmd-alt-2, qui ouvre l'équalizer, puis cmd-alt-3)


----------



## Arlequin (5 Décembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Qu'on t'explique quoi ? Pour commencer, quel rapport entre une pub pour un MacBook Retina et l'absence de cover flow dans iTunes 11 ?





Steekus a dit:


> je te  trouve bien agressif



ouais, pareil, +1 

:rateau:


----------



## lat dior (5 Décembre 2012)

bon, pour une fois que j'écris quelque chose sur ce forum, j'en profite pour en remettre une couche sur le mini-lecteur qui nous offre plus aucune visibilité / défilement du morceau, etc.


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Décembre 2012)

J'utilisai essentiellement coverflow dans iTunes. très pratique pour la musique classique. Tout autant pour la musique non classique. Je partage donc un avis sur le même sujet. 

Comme cela a été dit aussi, je crains que la disparition de coverflow soit le prélude à une disparition totale de ce mode de présentation qui avait pour lui une élégance de présentation que j'appréciai, et que j'utilisai en diverses situations. Pratique, par exemple, dans le Finder, pour rechercher une image dans un dossier.

Tout cela concourt à cette très désagréable impression de la régression de l'offre d'Apple. Pour un vieux briscard des premières d'Apple, cela crée un sentiment de frustration. Et, surtout, qu'on ne me parle pas de progrès


----------



## kaos (6 Décembre 2012)

Bizarre qu'apple n'ai pas revue complétement son app iTunes voir même lui donner un autre nom ?
C'est comme les suites de films au bout d'un moment ça sessouffle ....


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Décembre 2012)

Rocky 11...


----------



## Ryxius (7 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Pouvez vous m'aider svp, comment faire pour qu'iTunes 11 ne s'ouvre pas en plus grand que ma résoution svp ?

La manip citée précédemment ne fonctionne pas :s

Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (7 Décembre 2012)

quel type de Mac?
As-tu essayé de virer les preferences d'iTunes?


----------



## Ryxius (7 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> quel type de Mac?
> As-tu essayé de virer les preferences d'iTunes?



C'est un macbook pro de mai 2012.
Je suis un gros débutant sur mac, je ne sais pas comment supprimer les préférences.
Peux tu m'expliquer ?

Merci


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Décembre 2012)

Ryxius a dit:


> C'est un macbook pro de mai 2012.
> Je suis un gros débutant sur mac, je ne sais pas comment supprimer les préférences.
> Peux tu m'expliquer ?
> 
> Merci



Voir sous Maison/Bibliothèque/Preferences

Pour y arriver :

Dans le Finder : appuyer sour la touche ALT, et, dans le menu Aller de la barre des menus, sélectionner Bibliothèque.
Dans Bibliothèque ouvrir le dossier Preferences. Dans ce dossiers il y des fichiers dans le nom commence par : com.apple.iTunes.plist.

Sans les détruire, les déplacer un par un sur le bureau par exemple, et relancer iTunes après chaque déplacement.
Après chaque lancement, le fichier déplacé doit être régénéré au lancement d'iTunes. Si ce n'est pas le cas, le remettre à sa place.
Le bon fichier de préférence devrait être régénéré après déplacement.


----------



## Ryxius (7 Décembre 2012)

Cela a marché merci beaucoup.

Par contre, est-ce que je dois aussi supprimer les fichiers lockfile ?

Merci encore


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Décembre 2012)

Il faut l'ouvrir par le terminal via vi ou nano en sudo. Là, on contourne toutes les limitations et interdictions de l'interface graphique.


```
sudo nano /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/Resources/French.lproj/AppConfig.plist
```


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Décembre 2012)

Ryxius a dit:


> Cela a marché merci beaucoup.
> 
> Par contre, est-ce que je dois aussi supprimer les fichiers lockfile ?
> 
> Merci encore



Inutile dans la mesures ou ils ne causent pas de problème


----------



## Steevo55 (8 Décembre 2012)

Quelqu'un saurait comment savoir le nombre d'artiste que l'on a dans sa bibliothèque, auparavant c'était indiqué en bas mais maintenant je trouve plus de traces...

Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (8 Décembre 2012)

Dans cette vue "Morceaux", en haut dans la colonne Artistes, tu as le total (710 chez moi, Compilations et Podcast étant certainement comptés comme "artistes")






Par contre,sur ce point, je ne vois pas de différence par rapport à avant... Je n'ai pas souvenir qu'il y ait une présentation qui affichait le nombre d'artistes en bas de la fenêtre d'iTunes


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Décembre 2012)

Si, si : iTunes 10.7 me donne encore ce matin (en mode Grille) le nombre de Albums /Artistes / Genres / Compositeurs dans la barre d'état 
(j'ai ajourné la mise à jour vers 11.0).


----------



## r e m y (8 Décembre 2012)

Exact.... j'utilisais tellement peu ce mode grille






Bref.... iTunes11 ne donne plus d'info intéressante dans ce bas de fenêtre


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Décembre 2012)

Aujourd'hui, c'est Macworld qui recense des bugs/gags : l'icône Airplay, la lenteur de la recherche Spotlight, &#8230;
= http://www.macworld.com/article/2018980/bugs-and-fixes-troubleshooting-itunes-11.html


en nous promettant, lui aussi, la prochaine réapparition de la recherche des doublons.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h50 ----------

Et puis, OSXDaily détaille 21 raccourcis clavier = http://osxdaily.com/2012/12/07/usef...feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+osxdaily+(OS+X+Daily)


----------



## Steevo55 (8 Décembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse, effectivement avant c'était visible dans le mode grille que j'utilisais tout le temps.

Mes 2022 artistes ont pu s'afficher, ouf je suis soulagé.

Pour ma part je suis tout de même foncièrement déçu de cette version 11, le principal problème restant pour moi la lenteur, cela est allé dans le mauvais, sens, le moindre ajout d'album prend un temps fou chez moi alors que je suis quand même sur une bonne config...


----------



## wath68 (8 Décembre 2012)

Je viens de vider entièrement ma bibliothèque.
Non pas à cause d'un soucis, mais parce-que je voulais ré-initialiser iTunes Match.

L'ajout des fichiers audio dans iTunes vide c'est fait sans problème, et hyper-rapidement, comparé aux versions précédentes.
Le truc "lecture des données sans intervalle" qui durait des heures. 

Tout les albums et morceaux sont présents.

Comme dirait Jean-Claude Convenant; «iTunes 11, c'est du ballon !»


----------



## gilles.g (8 Décembre 2012)

nastytheking a dit:


> La possibilité de classer ses albums par artistes puis PAR ANNEE c'est parfait, ca permet d'avoir une disco organisée avec des albums qui se suivent dans le temps pour chaque artiste.



Bonjour,

Comment fait tu ce classement ? Je ne trouve pas, par artiste ok, mais le "puis par année" je ne trouve pas

Par avance merci de ta réponse


----------



## Steevo55 (8 Décembre 2012)

gilles.g a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment fait tu ce classement ? Je ne trouve pas, par artiste ok, mais le "puis par année" je ne trouve pas
> 
> Par avance merci de ta réponse



Menu présentation, option de présentation et tu peux alors choisir comment tu veux trier tes albums.


----------



## wath68 (8 Décembre 2012)

- Onglet Artistes
- Menu Présentation / Options de présentation
- Trier les album par : Année


Edit : grillé


----------



## gilles.g (8 Décembre 2012)

Merci a vous 2
Je cherchais depuis la sorties d'iTunes 11

Merci encore


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Je viens de vider entièrement ma bibliothèque.
> Non pas à cause d'un soucis, mais parce-que je voulais ré-initialiser iTunes Match.
> 
> L'ajout des fichiers audio dans iTunes vide c'est fait sans problème, et hyper-rapidement, comparé aux versions précédentes.
> ...


Du coup tu as perdu tes listes, tes notes (les étoiles) et l'historique d'écoute, non ?


----------



## wath68 (8 Décembre 2012)

Les compteurs de lecture je pourrais les récupérer depuis Last.FM mais je ne vais pas le faire.
Les étoiles, j'utilise depuis toujours AutoRate. pour avoir une playlist intelligente "Meilleurs Classements".

Pour les listes de lecture, j'avais pris soin de les exporter ... mais apparemment j'ai du foirer un truc parce-que mes fichiers .m3u ne contenaient que quelques morceaux. 

De toutes façons, les compteurs de lecture c'est une fonction qui ne m'est pas inutile.
J'ai plein d'artistes que j'ai écouté 36000 fois et qui ont donc un nombre de lecture important, mais que je ne peux plus écouter que rarement aujourd'hui.

AutoRate attribue ou enlève des étoiles suivant le nombre de lecture ou de saut.
C'est plus pratique pour une liste "Meilleur classement" mise à jour en temps réel.


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2012)

J'avais un jour essayé un logiciel de cette nature, dont je me suis rapidement débarrassé pour ses résultats ineptes... depuis je me contente de me faire confiance


----------



## wath68 (8 Décembre 2012)

Je ne pourrais pas te dire, c'est le seul que j'ai toujours utilisé.

Pour en revenir aux listes de lecture, il faut les exporter sous quel format ? m3u ou xml ou autre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (9 Décembre 2012)

pour ceux qu'il veulent testes d'autres produits il y a quelques pistes ici : http://www.clubic.com/telecharger/article-529618-1-meilleures-alternatives-itunes.html


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2012)

jeanfra a dit:


> pour ceux qu'il veulent testes d'autres produits il y a quelques pistes ici : http://www.clubic.com/telecharger/article-529618-1-meilleures-alternatives-itunes.html


Je n'aime pas iTunes et ne l'utilise plus depuis belle lurette et gai luron. ( j'ai adopté une formule à la mano ( dossier plus Vox en lecteur ).  Mais pour avoir essayé pas mal d'alternatives force est de reconnaître qu itunes est devant tous les autres


----------



## brucetp (9 Décembre 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Je ne pourrais pas te dire, c'est le seul que j'ai toujours utilisé.
> 
> Pour en revenir aux listes de lecture, il faut les exporter sous quel format ? m3u ou xml ou autre ?



Perso, j'ai x0Go et une trentaine de listes de lecture. Je fais une clean install tous les 6 à 12 mois (mauvaise ou bonne habitude, là n'est pas le sujet, c'est juste pour dire que toutes mes données sont effacées du mac).

Je copie donc entièrement le dossier iTunes sur un DD externe et lorsque je remet ces données sur le mac, il me suffit de charger la nouvelle bibliothèque.

La seule chose que j'ai perdu sont mes quelques Listes de lecture intelligentes et mes 30 listes de lecture "manuelles" sont belles et bien conservées.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (9 Décembre 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> Je n'aime pas iTunes et ne l'utilise plus depuis belle lurette et gai luron. ( j'ai adopté une formule à la mano ( dossier plus Vox en lecteur ).  Mais pour avoir essayé pas mal d'alternatives force est de reconnaître qu itunes est devant tous les autres




de toute manière le logiciel parfait n'existe pas. C'est toujours une histoire de compromis.


----------



## danykaffee (9 Décembre 2012)

Hello tous !

Un petit point d'avancement sur mon souci de prise en charge des vidéos sur mon iPod depuis l'arrivée d'iTunes 11.

Je me suis rendu compte qu'en convertissant mes vidéos via HandBrake en format "Universal", cela réglait le problème pour beaucoup d'entre-elles. Avant cela, le format d'encodage HandBrake utilisé était "Apple TV" (le premier car j'ai une Apple TV de première génération).

Le format Universal reste réplicable sur Apple TV et semble convenir pour la plupart des Vidéos à l'iPad nano 5. J'ai encore quelques vidéos qu'iTunes refus de synchroniser sur l'iPad : je continue à chercher et je vous dirai ce qu'il en est !

Pour info : même certains films achetés sur iTunes Store refusent la synchro (Captain America, par exemple). Je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi : ça ne semble pas lié à la dimension de l'image ni au débit de ce que j'ai ai vu pour l'instant...


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2012)

On ne mentionnera pas ici évidemment les dégâts d'un ré-encodage sur un encodage déjà hein


----------



## danykaffee (9 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> On ne mentionnera pas ici évidemment les dégâts d'un ré-encodage sur un encodage déjà hein



Ben c'est ça ou l'iMac dans le coffre quand je pars en vacances !! Je garde sous le coude les originaux :
- si, par accident, Apple venait à corriger le problème
- si, par bonheur, j'économise de sorte à troquer mon iPod contre une tablette Nexus

:love:


----------



## Sly54 (10 Décembre 2012)

Après une semaine de tests (au boulot :rose j viens de l'installer à la maison.

J'ai un usage assez basique de iTunes, toutes mes musiques sont dans des listes (intelligentes ou non), du coup je présente en mode "Liste de lecture" et en avant. Je regrette quand même, comme bcp, le fait de ne plus voir mon album en mode liste, mais le mode "Liste des artistes" compense un peu.

En mode Grille, je trouve joli le fond qui s'adapte à la couleur de la pochette.

Pas de problème avec la recherche (que ça soit avec la lettre A ou une autre).


----------



## Kerala (11 Décembre 2012)

Après un peu plus de 10 jours d'utilisation d'iTunes voici quelques retours Alors je m'y habitue petit à petit et je réussis à me passer de la disparition de Coverflow sans trop de problèmes. Je me fais aussi à la disparition en mode mini lecteur de l'indicateur qui montrait ou est-ce qu'en était le morceau joué. Au pire je clique sur la vignette pour afficher la couverture de l'album en grand. Globalement, ce nouvel iTunes me plait bien, même si je considère toujours qu'au niveau de l'ergonomie il y a une régression. Il y a juste un truc dont je vais avoir beaucoup de mal à m'habituer et il s'agit de la présentation en mode genre. Dans le genre rock par exemple je possède 140 albums et pour faire le tour, c'est très très long et on s'y perd. Par conséquent, ce que je regrette le plus, c'est la disparition sous une même vignette des albums du même chanteur dans la présentation par genre. Je compte 28 clics sur la barre de défilement du côté droit pour faire le tour de tous mes albums sous le genre rock contre deux auparavant et l'on s'y perd complètement


----------



## Macross (11 Décembre 2012)

parce que ça va mieux en le disant, mon petit coup de gueule sur cette bouse qu'est itunes 11: en 20 ans de pommes c'est la première fois que je renonce à m'habituer à une mise à jour pour rétrograder à l'ancienne version! j'utilise itunes depuis la version 1 et avant cela j'utilisais son ancêtre (racheté par apple).

les points qui m'ont agacé: 

- ceux qui n'utilisent pas coverflow, c'est votre droit mais pourquoi le supprimer sachant que ce n'est pas obligatoire? moi je l'utilisais souvent: en mode lecture aléatoire, plein écran, pour voir de loin et en grand la pochette du morceau qui passe pendant que je faisais autre chose...
dans itunes 11 c'est bien simple je n'ai même pas trouvé la fonction plein écran! 

- j'aimais bien avoir en plus du coverflow, la pochette en bas à gauche: cela permet d'avoir la pochette du morceau qui passe pendant que je cherche un autre morceau dans coverflow (on pouvait basculer entre "à l'écoute" et "morceau sélectionné").
dans itunes 11 je n'ai jamais réussi à afficher cette seconde pochette. disparue? 

- ma "bibliothèque" a été remplacée par "achats", ce qui ne m'arrange pas du tout vu que la majorité de ma musique provient de mes cd que j'ai encodé... cela complique aussi la recherche car avant je tapais une recherche dans la bibliothèque principale et il m'affichait tous les résultats. comme j'ai beaucoup de morceaux je me sers énormément de la recherche.
dans itunes 11 l'ergonomie de la recherche ne me convient pas du tout. :mouais:

- dans itunes 10 je pouvais rajouter des morceaux par glisser/déposer dans mes listes manuelles à gauche: fonction que j'utilise tous les jours...
dans itunes 11, disparu! il faut passer par des menus déroulants: comme j'en ai des centaines c'est long et chiant. :hein:

- enfin le coup des triples colonnes et des listes de morceaux affichés à la suite à l'horizontale, je n'aime pas du tout: où est passée ma liste verticale claire? déjà que sur la version précédente ils n'affichaient plus la pochette s'il n'y avait pas assez de morceaux (ce que je trouve débile), là on passe à une logique à la windos, je n'aime pas du tout! rendez-moi ma présentation en liste claire "albums par artiste/année"! 

donc voilà, machine arrière toute: j'ai enfin pu revenir, jobs soit loué, à itunes 10.7, et surtout à me débarrasser de cette fichue "erreur -48402"... et surtout on ne m'y reprendra plus à installer des mises à jour qui en plus d'accélérer l'obsolescence matérielle, éradiquent mon confort d'utilisation! rajouter des fonctions, oui; en supprimer, non!

ma grosse inquiétude est pour l'avenir: j'espère qu'un itunes 12 corrigera tous ces défauts, sinon je suis condamné à rester sur itunes 10.7 à vie.

pomme chérie, je me sens trahie.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Décembre 2012)

Macross a dit:


> déjà que sur la version précédente ils n'affichaient plus la pochette s'il n'y avait pas assez de morceaux (ce que je trouve débile)


Essaie le menu _Présentation > Toujours afficher les illustrations_.


----------



## Macross (11 Décembre 2012)

c'est gentil mais je n'ai pas trouvé cette option dans itunes 10.7, à la place j'utilise la seconde pochette en bas à gauche.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Décembre 2012)

Le menu n'apparaît qu'en liste d'albums, le seul mode que je connaisse dans iTunes 10 où les pochettes ne s'affichent pas en-dessous de 5 titres.

Mais nous ne parlons peut-être pas de la même chose ?


----------



## Macross (11 Décembre 2012)

je parle bien de la deuxième case, soit "comme liste d'albums" qui n'affiche pas les pochettes si je n'ai pas assez de morceaux sur cet album... du coup j'utilise la présentation "comme liste" avec la pochette en bas à gauche (quatrième bouton, à droite de "répéter") que je peux basculer entre "à l'écoute" / "élément sélectionné", en plus de ma pochette coverflow.
j'espère que c'est plus clair comme ça.


----------



## Dead head (11 Décembre 2012)

Macross a dit:


> () dans itunes 10 je pouvais rajouter des morceaux par glisser/déposer dans mes listes manuelles à gauche: fonction que j'utilise tous les jours...
> dans itunes 11, disparu! ()



C'est toujours possible dans iTunes 11 : dans la vue par morceaux, aller dans le menu présentation et afficher la barre latérale ; dans la vue par listes de lectures, la barre latérale est là par défaut. Rien n'empêche, dans un cas comme dans l'autre, d'ajouter des morceaux à une liste (ou de créer une nouvelle liste) par glisser/déposer, comme on le faisait sur les versions précédentes d'iTunes.


----------



## Macross (11 Décembre 2012)

hélas je n'ai pas réussi: ce fichu truc m'affichait une deuxième colonne de recherche et puis je devais cliquer sur l'artiste puis sur le morceau choisi et là impossible de glisser le morceau à gauche dans une liste manuelle: comment un truc si simple dans itunes 10 peut devenir si compliqué dans itunes 11? mystère... :hein:


----------



## wath68 (11 Décembre 2012)

Macross a dit:


> dans itunes 11 c'est bien simple je n'ai même pas trouvé la fonction plein écran!


CMD+F ... comme d'hab'



Macross a dit:


> cela complique aussi la recherche car avant je tapais une recherche dans la bibliothèque principale et il m'affichait tous les résultats. comme j'ai beaucoup de morceaux je me sers énormément de la recherche.
> dans itunes 11 l'ergonomie de la recherche ne me convient pas du tout. :mouais:


Il suffit juste de décocher une case et la recherche redevient comme avant



Macross a dit:


> dans itunes 10 je pouvais rajouter des morceaux par glisser/déposer dans mes listes manuelles à gauche: fonction que j'utilise tous les jours...
> dans itunes 11, disparu! il faut passer par des menus déroulants: comme j'en ai des centaines c'est long et chiant. :hein:


Comme l'a dit Dead Head, il suffit d'afficher la barre latérale et tu retrouvres tes listes à gauche



Macross a dit:


> enfin le coup des triples colonnes et des listes de morceaux affichés à la suite à l'horizontale, je n'aime pas du tout: où est passée ma liste verticale claire?


Là il faut afficher le navigateur par colonne



Macross a dit:


> j'espère qu'un itunes 12 corrigera tous ces défauts, sinon je suis condamné à rester sur itunes 10.7 à vie.


Pour toi c'est des défauts, pour d'autres c'est des innovations.


----------



## Macross (11 Décembre 2012)

j'ai bien tenté le pomme-f mais ça n'a rien fait.
la case à décocher de la recherche je ne l'ai jamais trouvée, tant pis.
j'ai affiché la barre latérale, mais à cause de la nouvelle présentation en triple colonne impossible de faire de glisser/déposer, j'ai abandonné.
j'ai affiché le navigateur par colonne et je déteste la liste à la windos, je voulais ma liste verticale et je n'ai pas trouvé comment l'afficher.

sinon, merci pour tous ces conseils sur itunes 11, mais si vous n'avez pas d'option pour:
- réactiver coverflow
- réactiver la seconde pochette en bas à gauche
- remettre la bibliothèque à la place de "achats"
dans ce cas, je préfère garder mon itunes 10 qui fait tout ça très bien.

désolé, pour moi la suppression de fonctions _n'est pas_ une innovation. :hein:


----------



## brucetp (11 Décembre 2012)

Macross, tu as très bien résumé tout ce qui me déplait dans iTunes 11 dans ton premier message à ce sujet. Après 1 semaine, ça me gonfle, tout simplement. J'ai réussi à m'adapter aux changements visuels mais les suppressions d'options, c'est vraiment fatiguant.

Rien que pour rajouter une piste lorsqu'on est dans Musique et qu'il faille faire bouton droit > ajouter à la liste > blablabla
Tout cela au lieu du DragAndDrop...
Alors j'avais trouvé la parade : crée une Liste "Musique"... pour pouvoir avoir cette fonction de DragAndDrop accessible mais ça me gonfle de devoir chercher des solutions à des problèmes qui n'existaient pas avant.

Je viens de "reswitcher" en 10mn à peine vers iTunes 10.7. 

Si le downgrading vous tente, je vous conseille ce lien, très bien fait : http://www.emacconsulting.com/apple/itunes/downgrade-itunes-11-to-itunes-10-7/
Pour info, ma config actuelle est SL 10.6.8 et mon iTunes s'est ouvert parfaitement sans accro, sans perte et avec les compteurs s'il vous plait!


----------



## wath68 (11 Décembre 2012)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Rien que pour rajouter une piste lorsqu'on est dans Musique et qu'il faille faire bouton droit > ajouter à la liste > blablabla
> Tout cela au lieu du DragAndDrop...


Tu restes cliqué sur un titre, comme pour le déplacer, et une fenêtre s'ouvre à droite avec toutes tes listes de lecture et y'a plus qu'à le glisser où tu veux.

Et ça marche même avec plusieurs sélections de titres, ou d'albums, ou d'artistes.


----------



## brucetp (12 Décembre 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu restes cliqué sur un titre, comme pour le déplacer, et une fenêtre s'ouvre à droite avec toutes tes listes de lecture et y'a plus qu'à le glisser où tu veux.
> 
> Et ça marche même avec plusieurs sélections de titres, ou d'albums, ou d'artistes.



Au temps pour moi. 
Mais si je l'ai pas trouvé en 5 jours, je considère que c'est pas assez instinctif donc dommage même si ça a l'air assez ergonomique en effet. 
Je ne peux plus essayer, je suis sous 10.7 maintenant. :hein:


----------



## grandCalimero (12 Décembre 2012)

Salut à tous!

Désolé, je ne savais pas trop où poser cette question alors j'ai pris le premier topic sur Itunes 11.





Voila, pourriez-vous me dire à quoi ce petit cercle bleu et ce chiffre correspondent. Je ne les ai jamais vu auparavant. J'ai eu beau chercher sur google, je n'ai rien trouver.

Merci à tous!


----------



## r e m y (12 Décembre 2012)

ça a un rapport avec iTunes?

Je ne reconnais pas l icône du dock...


----------



## grandCalimero (12 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> ça a un rapport avec iTunes?
> 
> Je ne reconnais pas l icône du dock...



L'icone, c'est juste la pochette de l'album que j'écoutais quand j'ai fait la capture d'écran, désolé de ne pas l'avoir précisé.


----------



## wath68 (12 Décembre 2012)

iTunes n'affiche pas la pochette de la lecture en cours sur le Dock.
C'est soit un plug-in soit une application tierce.


----------



## Bohanon (12 Décembre 2012)

je pense que je vais rester avec iTunes 10


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Décembre 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> C'est soit un plug-in soit une application tierce.


C'est aussi ce que j'ai pensé à propos de tous les dysfonctionnements de Macross en versions 10 et 11.


----------



## grandCalimero (12 Décembre 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> iTunes n'affiche pas la pochette de la lecture en cours sur le Dock.
> C'est soit un plug-in soit une application tierce.



En effet, si l'on voit cette pochette sur le dock, c'est parce que j'utilise un plug-in (Dockart), mais cela n'a rien à voir avec mon problème, je l'ai toujours utilisé et je n'ai jamais eu ça.

Mais comme je vois que ma première capture suscite plus de confusion qu'autre chose, je réitère donc ma question en joignant plutot cette capture-ci.





Donc voila, avez-vous une idée de ce à quoi correspond ce petit cercle bleu?


----------



## Kerala (12 Décembre 2012)

Peut-être des podcast en attente ?


----------



## grandCalimero (12 Décembre 2012)

Kerala a dit:


> Peut-être des podcast en attente ?



T'es génial, merci!


----------



## r e m y (12 Décembre 2012)

grandCalimero a dit:


> Donc voila, avez-vous une idée de ce à quoi correspond ce petit cercle bleu?



J'ai regardé toutes les icônes contenues dans le package d'iTunes11, aucune ne correspond à ces chiffres superposés à l'icône 

Je pense donc que ce n'est pas directement iTunes qui affiche ça, mais un plugin quelconque


----------



## Nyrvan (12 Décembre 2012)

J'aime beaucoup cette nouvelle mouture d'iTunes (surtout la partie graphique) et j'avoue que je n'ai rencontré aucun problème dans mon utilisation.

Par contre, ce qui me gonfle de plus en plus, c'est cette !#@!$ d'omniprésence du store dans tout les recoins. Si on active la préférence "Partagez les détails de votre bibliothèque avec Apple" (obligatoire pour le téléchargement des pochettes), on se retrouve avec des liens sur le store a toute les sauces, au point de nous dégouter d'utiliser ce logiciel... Je suis pas contre si Apple nous fournissait des musiques de qualité et pas de pauvres fichiers encodés en 256 kbit/s, car j'y trouverai un semblant d'utilité, mais là... :hein:

A quand la qualité CD ou Studio Master ? C'est qu'à ce moment là que j'accepterai de me faire ainsi flood par des boutons "store"/"afficher dans le store" etc..


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (13 Décembre 2012)

Salut à tous, 

J'ai suivi les divers tuto pour désinstaller Itunes 11 et repasser à la 10.7. 
Tout est ok (enfin presque) car au final j'ai le message d'erreur suivant au démarrage :  

une erreur inconnue s'est produite (-42408)  

malgré mes recherches je ne trouve rien pour y remédier ... quelqu'un à t'il une idée ??

Merci


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Décembre 2012)

Il est expliqué plus d'une fois comment faire dans le topic directement ou via des liens externes. Si tu as cette erreur, c'est simplement parce que tu n'as pas fait ce qui est demandé.


----------



## Macross (13 Décembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est aussi ce que j'ai pensé à propos de tous les dysfonctionnements de Macross en versions 10 et 11.



j'aurais aimé que ce soit ça, puisqu'il m'aurait suffit de les désinstaller pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre... sauf que je n'utilise aucun module externe ni application tierce, juste itunes... et je n'ai pas de problèmes avec itunes 10, seulement avec itunes 11 concernant ce qui a été enlevé par apple: en ce sens ce n'est pas un dysfonctionnement puisque c'est voulu par les développeurs.
c'est donc itunes 11 que j'ai désinstallé, et à voir toutes les demandes je ne suis pas la seule personne à en avoir ressenti le besoin.




brucetheplayboy a dit:


> ça me gonfle de devoir chercher des solutions à des problèmes qui n'existaient pas avant.



merci, je te retourne le compliment: tu as toi aussi le sens du résumé.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup cette nouvelle mouture d'iTunes (surtout la partie graphique) et j'avoue que je n'ai rencontré aucun problème dans mon utilisation.
> 
> Par contre, ce qui me gonfle de plus en plus, c'est cette !#@!$ d'omniprésence du store dans tout les recoins. Si on active la préférence "Partagez les détails de votre bibliothèque avec Apple" (obligatoire pour le téléchargement des pochettes), on se retrouve avec des liens sur le store a toute les sauces, au point de nous dégouter d'utiliser ce logiciel... Je suis pas contre si Apple nous fournissait des musiques de qualité et pas de pauvres fichiers encodés en 256 kbit/s, car j'y trouverai un semblant d'utilité, mais là... :hein:
> 
> A quand la qualité CD ou Studio Master ? .


je ne comprends pas alors pourquoi vous n'utilisez pas Qobuz


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (13 Décembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il est expliqué plus d'une fois comment faire dans le topic directement ou via des liens externes. Si tu as cette erreur, c'est simplement parce que tu n'as pas fait ce qui est demandé.




Effectivement j'avais oublié d'effacer un fichier ... (MobileDevice.framework) !

Tout baigne maintenant mais Itunes est très lent au lancement ...


Edit :
J'ai trouvé...un fichier préf. qui était merdique. Tout est ok ! c'est épique quand même ...


----------



## Nyrvan (13 Décembre 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> je ne comprends pas alors pourquoi vous n'utilisez pas Qobuz



C'est justement ce que je fais. Et c'est aussi pour cela que tous les liens pour le store disséminés un peu partout dans iTunes m'énervent profondément... si au moins Apple nous proposait des fichiers audio de qualité, mais ça c'est de la science fiction ! :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> C'est justement ce que je fais. Et c'est aussi pour cela que tous les liens pour le store disséminés un peu partout dans iTunes m'énervent profondément... si au moins Apple nous proposait des fichiers audio de qualité, mais ça c'est de la science fiction ! :sleep:


Ah ok , alors il ne vous reste plus qu'à faire comme moi. Ne pas utiliser iTunes et plus de prise de tête ( même chose pour iPhoto en passant ) Sinon je plussoie , la qualité des des fichiers audio iTunes est désolante et son utilisation par Apple, incompréhensible pour moi 
Enfin bon  c'est bientôt la fin du monde ...oups


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Décembre 2012)

Apple vient de pondre iTunes 11.0.1... Super ! Voilà bien la preuve qu'elle a (encore) balancé un truc mal fini comme (tire ton) Plan.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2012)

La fonction afficher les doublons est de retour.


----------



## brucetp (14 Décembre 2012)

Après avoir downgradé son iTunes 11 en 10.7 :
Est-il possible d'empêcher la proposition de mise à jour à iTunes 11?

Je vois gros comme une maison qu'un jour sans faire attention à la liste de MaJ proposée par Apple, je vais mettre OK et ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Décembre 2012)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Après avoir downgradé son iTunes 11 en 10.7 :
> Est-il possible d'empêcher la proposition de mise à jour à iTunes 11?
> 
> Je vois gros comme une maison qu'un jour sans faire attention à la liste de MaJ proposée par Apple, je vais mettre OK et ...


 

Je n'ai pas trouvé (normal, je n'ai pas encore cherché) mais j'ai la même crainte. Bon, je garde tous les DMG sur un NAS mais je n'ai pas envie de perdre mon temps une nouvelle fois.


----------



## flotow (14 Décembre 2012)

Normalement, sous Snow Leopard en tout cas , si tu supprimes une mise à jour depuis MAJ de logiciels, elle n'est pas proposé de nouveau lors des prochaines recherches.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Décembre 2012)

Oui mais c'est plus ainsi. Déjà, les mises à jour, c'est par l'application AppStore et plus par... Mise à jour² et il n'y a pas d'option visible. Seulement un bouton Mettre à jour. Bref, à la iOS... 

² : C'est aussi cohérent qu'utiliser un programme de lecture de musique pour synchroniser une téléphone mais soit... 


D'ailleurs ce serait bien qu'iTunes (re?)deviennent un lecteur multimédia, qu'une application Synchronisation serve... à Synchroniser les iBrols et qu'iTunes Store fusionne avec l'AppStore dans une application... Store ! Pourtant, d'aucuns arrivent à trouver que ces mélanges sont ergonomiques...


----------



## flotow (14 Décembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> qu'une application Synchronisation serve... à Synchroniser les iBrols



Je crois qu'iSync est MIA 

Pour les MAJ par l'App Store, j'étais au courant mais je croyais que tu pouvais continuer à ignorer une MAJ


----------



## AKZ (14 Décembre 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Normalement, sous Snow Leopard en tout cas , si tu supprimes une mise à jour depuis MAJ de logiciels, elle n'est pas proposé de nouveau lors des prochaines recherches.


Malheureusement depuis Lion on subit App Store qui un système de Mise à jour des applications qui est très très chiant et peu paramétrable (comme pour iOs). Quand à revenir en arrière si on a installé une mise à jour qui ne nous convient pas (ou qui est daubée comme certaines...), comme vous pouvez le constater avec iTunes, ce n'est pas pour les néophytes. 
Je prie pour pouvoir ré-installer itunes 10 sur le prochain iMac 27 en espérant qu'Apple n'aura pas miné le terrain !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Décembre 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Normalement, sous Snow Leopard en tout cas , si tu supprimes une mise à jour depuis MAJ de logiciels, elle n'est pas proposé de nouveau lors des prochaines recherches.


Dans Mountain Lion, une fenêtre surgit au lancement d'iTunes, avec une  proposition de mise à jour qui comprend un menu à cocher pour ne plus être de nouveau sollicité pour cette màj.


----------



## flotow (14 Décembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Dans Mountain Lion, une fenêtre surgit au lancement d'iTunes, avec une  proposition de mise à jour qui comprend un menu à cocher pour ne plus être de nouveau sollicité pour cette màj.


Et c'est répercuté dans l'App Store ? (c'est le cas sur SL et MAJ de logiciels)


----------



## brucetp (14 Décembre 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Normalement, sous Snow Leopard en tout cas , si tu supprimes une mise à jour depuis MAJ de logiciels, elle n'est pas proposé de nouveau lors des prochaines recherches.



Merci. Effectivement, ça fonctionne bien comme ça : 

Pomme > Mises à jour de logiciels > Suppr. >>


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Décembre 2012)

Elle n'apparaît plus non plus dans l'application App Store ? Parce qu'il y a aussi le risque de faire cette mise à jour dans la foulée d'autres...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Décembre 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Et c'est répercuté dans l'App Store ? (c'est le cas sur SL et MAJ de logiciels)


Je ne sais pas : je n'ai pas essayé de cocher le menu dans iTunes de mon 10.8.2 (je voulais me garder la possibilité immédiate de faire la mise à jour).




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Elle n'apparaît plus non plus dans l'application App Store ? Parce qu'il y a aussi le risque de faire cette mise à jour dans la foulée d'autres...


brucetheplayboy est en 10.6, lui aussi : il a donc la possibilité de mettre de côté un item dans _Mise à jour de logiciels_. 
Possibilité qui a disparu en 10.8 = on est redirigé sans façon vers le MAS.


Alors, je suis allé dans le MAS, et j'ai tenté le clic droit sur le bouton _Mettre à jour_ (pour cacher la mise à jour).
Mal m'en a pris : la mise à jour s'est lancée. 
Irrémédiablement. 
Comme le précise l'Aide du MAS : "Vous ne pouvez pas mettre en pause, reprendre ou annuler les mises à jour d&#8217;OS X" :rateau: 
On ne peut même pas quitter l'application  : un panneau surgit, qui précise qu'on en peut quitter l'App Store quand une mise à jour est en cours.

Bref, me voici ce soir avec iTunes 11.0.1 pour avoir voulu me l'éviter un jour prochain ! 
Avis aux amateurs&#8230;


----------



## brucetp (14 Décembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bref, me voici ce soir avec iTunes 11.0.1 pour avoir voulu me l'éviter un jour prochain !
> Avis aux amateurs



Un peu plus haut, j'avais mis un lien pour revenir à 10.7. En espérant que cela puisse t'aider... 

>> http://www.emacconsulting.com/apple/itunes/downgrade-itunes-11-to-itunes-10-7/


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Décembre 2012)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Un peu plus haut, j'avais mis un lien pour revenir à 10.7. En espérant que cela puisse t'aider...


Merci de me le rappeler. 

Mais, bon, j'y suis : alors, je vais d'abord aller voir comment je m'adapte à ce nouveau diktat made in Apple.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Décembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Irrémédiablement.
> Comme le précise l'Aide du MAS : "Vous ne pouvez pas mettre en pause, reprendre ou annuler les mises à jour dOS X" :rateau:


L'astuce est de couper la connection Internet.

Au prochain démarrage le bouton "Mettre à jour" redevient cliquable : si on ne le sélectionne pas, la màj ne se fait pas.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Décembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> L'astuce est de couper la connection Internet.
> 
> Au prochain démarrage le bouton "Mettre à jour" redevient cliquable : si on ne le sélectionne pas, la màj ne se fait pas.


C'est bon à savoir pour les suivants, ou pour ma prochaine équipée !  


Le premier contact avec iTunes 11 ne me déplaît pas : juste pas mal d'automatismes à changer :sleep:


----------



## r e m y (14 Décembre 2012)

Une version 11.0.1 est disponible...
J'ignore ce qu'elle ajoute comme bug nouveau.


----------



## flotow (14 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ignore ce qu'elle ajoute comme bug nouveau.



Halte là ! Elle corrige des bugs&#8230; et en rajoute pt'et de nouveaux aussi, c'est vrai :siffle:


----------



## r e m y (14 Décembre 2012)

Corrige le fait que de nouveaux achats n'apparaissent pas dans la bibliothèque si iTunesMatch est actif

Rend iTunes plus réactif lors de recherches sur de grandes bibliothèques

Corrige le bug du bouton AirPlay qui parfois n'apparaissait pas



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h45 ----------

Bug corrigé.... les Compils n'affichent plus l'artiste du premier titre de la compil mais bien "Artisites divers"






L'affichage des doublons est à nouveau possible (avec les doubles exacts si on appuit sur alt avant d'aller dans le menu Presentation )





Par contre pour les videos en m4v c'est encore pire. Non seulement iTunes n'en diffuse plus le son par Airplay (quen un haut parleur distant est sélectionné), mais le bouton Airplay disparait carrément. Ca semble donc un choix d'Apple de ne plus permettre de diffuser le son de ces fichiers videos par Airplay


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Corrige le fait que de nouveaux achats n'apparaissent pas dans la
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pour résumer 
achetez notre AppleTV...


----------



## r e m y (15 Décembre 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> pour résumer
> achetez notre AppleTV...



Exactement ... 

Jusqu'à présent le traitement des m4v était très malin! Quand on ne diffusait pas le son sur des HP distant via Airplay, le Mac affichait la video à l'écran, et quand on diffusait le son par Airplay, seul le son de ces clips-video était diffusé (pas l'image pour ne pas avoir à s'embêter à recaler son et image)

Maintenant, quand on diffuse via Airplay, si par malheur un clip est sélectionné, pouf... plus de son sur les enceintes distantes!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Exactement ...
> 
> Jusqu'à présent le traitement des m4v était très malin! Quand on ne diffusait pas le son sur des HP distant via Airplay, le Mac affichait la video à l'écran, et quand on diffusait le son par Airplay, seul le son de ces clips-video était diffusé (pas l'image pour ne pas avoir à s'embêter à recaler son et image)
> 
> Maintenant, quand on diffuse via Airplay, si par malheur un clip est sélectionné, pouf... plus de son sur les enceintes distantes!


resultat
Itunes a dégagé depuis une éternité chez moi:rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (15 Décembre 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> resultat
> Itunes a dégagé depuis une éternité chez moi:rateau:



Et tu utilise quoi en remplacement ?


----------



## jaspevert (15 Décembre 2012)

jeanfra a dit:


> Et tu utilise quoi en remplacement ?



SongBird est une très bonne alternative à iTunes


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (15 Décembre 2012)

jaspevert a dit:


> SongBird est une très bonne alternative à iTunes



Je l'ai essayer et je ne trouve pas qu'il soit très performant pour les grosses bibliothèques ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2012)

jeanfra a dit:


> Et tu utilise quoi en remplacement ?


j'ai pas trouvé mieux donc ....
à l'ancienne
des dossiers selon mes choix
lecture avec Vox

pour les photos , pareil
pas de iPhoto , des dossiers  selon mes choix plus aperçu et quelques outils spécifiques ciblés
et ça roule , en tout cas cela me convient parfaitement


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (15 Décembre 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> j'ai pas trouvé mieux donc ....
> à l'ancienne
> des dossiers selon mes choix
> lecture avec Vox
> ...



Ah ok. Intéressant.
Je me demande si a terme je ne vas pas acquérir un appareil dédiée a la lecture audio. Style Pioneer N50 ou Cambridge/Marantz (ou autres...) pour faire du streaming via mon NAS... tout simplement !
Histoire de m'affranchir des choix d'Apple...


----------



## Nyrvan (15 Décembre 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> j'ai pas trouvé mieux donc ....
> à l'ancienne
> des dossiers selon mes choix
> lecture avec Vox
> ...



As-tu déjà essayé Audirvana Plus ? En dehors du fait qu'il permet d'écouter ta musique en lien direct avec un DAC (sans passer par les CoreAudio d'Apple), il peut aussi fonctionner sans iTunes comme un lecteur indépendant avec ces listes de lectures etc... 

Personnellement, je l'utilise en lien avec iTunes, qui est pour moi qu'un gestionnaire de base de données. Comme cela j'évite les différents défauts d'iTunes et je peux écouter tout les formats de musique


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> As-tu déjà essayé Audirvana Plus ? En dehors du fait qu'il permet d'écouter ta musique en lien direct avec un DAC (sans passer par les CoreAudio d'Apple), il peut aussi fonctionner sans iTunes comme un lecteur indépendant avec ces listes de lectures etc...
> 
> Personnellement, je l'utilise en lien avec iTunes, qui est pour moi qu'un gestionnaire de base de données. Comme cela j'évite les différents défauts d'iTunes et je peux écouter tout les formats de musique


Oui je l'ai essayé , un son plutôt discret mais de qualité . Un peu cher ( tout est relatif ) et un look plutôt envahissant.
Le minimalisme de Vox me convient et le son délivré est plus dynamique ( en tout cas il me convient)
Pour une application gratuite Vox est très confortable
Ps je n'utilise pas iTunes , un ami qui l'utilise avec Audirvana intégré m'a rapporté quelques dysfonctionnements n'apparaissant pas en fonction indépendante

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h40 ----------




jeanfra a dit:


> Ah ok. Intéressant.
> Je me demande si a terme je ne vas pas acquérir un appareil dédiée a la lecture audio. Style Pioneer N50 ou Cambridge/Marantz (ou autres...) pour faire du streaming via mon NAS... tout simplement !
> Histoire de m'affranchir des choix d'Apple...


Bien  évidemment un DAC est essentiel en utilisation avec des fichiers non destructeurs Wave FLAC ALAC AIFf


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (16 Décembre 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> Bien  évidemment un DAC est essentiel en utilisation avec des fichiers non destructeurs Wave FLAC ALAC AIFf




Oui tout à fait mais en je ne parlais pas de DAC en loccurrence mais de lecteur réseau autonome.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Corrige le bug du bouton AirPlay qui parfois n'apparaissait pas


Depuis l'application de la màj, j'ai eu une fois le cas où le bouton AirPlay n'est pas apparu.
(je suis toujours en 10.8.1, ceci explique peut être cela)


----------



## Kerala (16 Décembre 2012)

Avec cette histoire de format vidéo plus supporté, j'ai peur qu'un jour itunes abandonne le support du mp3 pour se focaliser uniquement sur le Apple Lossless et là ma bibliothèque de 66GO va faire la tronche...


----------



## Vip3r (16 Décembre 2012)

Personnellement, je suis conquis par la nouvelle version d'itunes,
-la vue album est très agréable à utiliser sur un macbook pro 15.4 retina (8 albums sur une ligne), pas de lag
-barre latérale me servant à rien dans la vue morceau est supprimée
-enfin la possibilité de faire passer un morceau "à la suite" du morceau en lecture sans passer par une liste de lecture

Après pour les vidéos, ça fait longtemps que je m'en sert plus de toute façon je passe par VLC, et je n'utilise pas de périphérique externe pour écouter ma musique (mise à part l'iphone sur la chaine qui marche toujours bien). Le Cover flow ne m'a jamais servi, on a pas une vue d'ensemble je trouve sur cette vue, aussi bien sur l'iphone que sur ordi, mais c'est bizarre qu'ils ne l'aient pas conservée en l'activant via les options.

Mais ça n'a pas l'air de l'avis de tous manifestement


----------



## r e m y (16 Décembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Depuis l'application de la màj, j'ai eu une fois le cas où le bouton AirPlay n'est pas apparu.
> (je suis toujours en 10.8.1, ceci explique peut être cela&#8230



Désormais le bouton Airplay disparait quand une video est sélectionnée, aussi bien sur la fenêtre globale d'iTunes que sur le miniPlayer (sauf si on a une AppleTV je suppose...)


----------



## Kerala (16 Décembre 2012)

Coverflow fait malgré tout un dernier baroud d'honneur grâce à la dernière pub du macbook pro 15.4 retina !


----------



## FollowThisCar (16 Décembre 2012)

Kerala a dit:


> Avec cette histoire de format vidéo plus supporté, j'ai peur qu'un jour itunes abandonne le support du mp3 pour se focaliser uniquement sur le Apple Lossless et là ma bibliothèque de 66GO va faire la tronche...



Je ne pense pas qu'on en arrivera là de si tôt. 

Par contre, étant donnée la récente absence de clairvoyance dans les choix stratégiques (comme la hausse de prix démente en pleine crise), je commence à douter de l'avenir de la pomme. On a vu des géants se dégonfler comme des baudruches en un rien de temps, donc personne n'est à l'abri. :rose:

Moi qui ai systématiquement converti toute ma musique en AAC 320 kbps depuis des années, si ce format venait à ne plus être supporté un jour, mes 200 GB ne seraient pas dans la panade :modo:

Heureusement que Mr. Cook va rectifer le tir et nous préserver de la fin du monde :love:


----------



## bricbroc (16 Décembre 2012)

Après m'être fait couillonner par cette mise à jour...
Je viens aussi de faire la descente de version 11/10.7 sur pc.
La procédure est simple :
1) Désinstaller
2) Installer 
3) Réinstaller le fichier *iTunes library.itl* qui a été matraqué par la v11.
Aller dans le repertoire ...\My Documents\My Music\iTunes\Previous iTunes  Libraries, récupérer l'ancienne version de la librairie. Renommer avec le bon nom et copier dans le répertoire supérieur (...\My  Documents\My Music\iTunes) 

Voilà.


----------



## Kerala (17 Décembre 2012)

FollowThisCar a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu'on en arrivera là de si tôt.
> 
> Par contre, étant donnée la récente absence de clairvoyance dans les choix stratégiques (comme la hausse de prix démente en pleine crise), je commence à douter de l'avenir de la pomme. On a vu des géants se dégonfler comme des baudruches en un rien de temps, donc personne n'est à l'abri. :rose:
> 
> ...



Cela peux aller malheureusement très vite... Le mp3 est un vieux format tout comme le AAC 
Tu pourras bientôt dire Adieu au 200 GB de musiques


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2012)

Kerala a dit:


> Cela peux aller malheureusement très vite... Le mp3 est un vieux format tout comme le AAC
> Tu pourras bientôt dire Adieu au 200 GB de musiques



ce sont surtout des formats avec un rendu plutôt mauvais
maintenant pour écouter façon ipod avec un casque cadeau bonux ou pas d'ailleurs, cela reste largement suffisant
Qobuz proposant la plupart des formats contrairement à iTunes depassé et limité au seul AAC256 , mais au catalogue bien riche, on a le choix


----------



## Kerala (17 Décembre 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> ce sont surtout des formats avec un rendu plutôt mauvais
> maintenant pour écouter façon ipod avec un casque cadeau bonux ou pas d'ailleurs, cela reste largement suffisant
> Qobuz proposant la plupart des formats contrairement à iTunes depassé et limité au seul AAC256 , mais au catalogue bien riche, on a le choix



Oui je sais que ce sont des formats assez pauvres en rendue de son, mais pour le petit amateur que je suis je m'en contente. J'ai commencé dans ma jeunesse à transformer mes CDs en MP3 et j'ai continué ainsi pour ne pas me retrouver dans un premier temps avec tout un tas de formats différents. Aujourd'hui avec du recul je me dis que j'aurais dû commencer à changer de format avant de me retrouver avec plus de 1000 albums en MP3. Par chance j'ai mes CDs car je n'achète pas sur iTunes et j'espère pouvoir retransformer tous mes CDs dans un autre format si un jour Apple abandonne le MP3, mais ce sera long et fastidieux. J'espère juste que l'on pourra encore brancher un lecteur DVD sur un ordinateur Apple à l'avenir. D'ici cinq ans un iMac n'offrant plus aucune connectique ou tout passerait soit par le Wifi, le Bluetooth le Cloud, Itunes etc. ne m'étonnerait pas.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (17 Décembre 2012)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Au temps pour moi.
> Mais si je l'ai pas trouvé en 5 jours, je considère que c'est pas assez instinctif donc dommage même si ça a l'air assez ergonomique en effet.
> Je ne peux plus essayer, je suis sous 10.7 maintenant. :hein:



C'est pas pratique du tout quand on a de nombreuses listes de lectures, puisque seules les listes du haut apparaissent et qu'il semble impossible de descendre dans le menu tout en glissant le fichier. Perso j'utilise la petite flèche à droite du nom du morceau (ou à gauche sur le mini lecteur) et je fais "ajouter à". 



Kerala a dit:


> Cela peux aller malheureusement très vite... Le mp3 est un vieux format tout comme le AAC
> Tu pourras bientôt dire Adieu au 200 GB de musiques



De toute façon il faudra bien un jour ou l'autre se debarasser du mp3, que ce soit Apple qui s'en charge ou un autre. Mais vu l'implantation du format, ça se fera certainement à marche forcée. Mais bon de la à gicler la rétrocompatibilité du jour au lendemain.


----------



## FollowThisCar (17 Décembre 2012)

Kerala a dit:


> Tu pourras bientôt dire Adieu au 200 GB de musiques



Waf waf, merci c'est gentil de me préparer mentalement au jugement dernier :hein:


----------



## ploki777 (17 Décembre 2012)

Quelle mise à jour de ***** !!!! Je viens de connecter mon iPhone à mon mac et pour je ne sais quelle raison, je viens de perdre TOUTES mes chansons !

Alors que je n'ai RIEN fait, je l'ai juste relié par le câble ! Merci iTunes 11 ! MERCI !!!


----------



## Nyrvan (17 Décembre 2012)

Il ne faut pas non plus sombrer dans la paranoia, Apple ne va pas abandonner ses formats comme l'ALAC, l'AIFF ou l'AAC. On a simplement plus tendance à améliorer les taux de compression pour les AAC/MP3 mais de là à abandonner ces formats, il y a un énorme gap. Ce d'autant plus que iTunes Match offre justement la possibilité d'avoir nos anciens fichiers encodés avec les pieds dans un format respectable.

L'autre hérésie, c'est qu'Apple utilise maintenant comme standard l'ALAC lors des différents transferts entre les ordinateurs ou les iBidule (via AirPlay ou WiFi) avant de retransformer le fichier dans son format original. Du coup, pourquoi ne pas pousser le raisonnement jusqu'au bout et enfin nous offrir des formats normaux sur l'iTS, surtout au vu du prix que ceux-ci sont vendus...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2012)

ploki777 a dit:


> Quelle mise à jour de ***** !!!! Je viens de connecter mon iPhone à mon mac et pour je ne sais quelle raison, je viens de perdre TOUTES mes chansons !


D'abord tu devrais empêcher la synchronisation automatique (iTunes / préférences / appareils).

Ensuite tu dois pouvoir re-synchroniser ton iPhone, après avoir vérifié que ce que tu veux synchroniser est coché dans iTunes.

Je ne crois pas que tes déboires soient dûs à la mise à jour.


----------



## Dead head (17 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> D'abord tu devrais empêcher la synchronisation automatique (iTunes / préférences / appareils). ()



Pourquoi ce conseil ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2012)

Ce n'est pas très important, mais j'ai remarqué que ça évite des déboires, comme par exemple synchroniser automatiquement alors que tout est décoché dans iTunes...

Si ce n'est pas automatique, on a un temps de réflexion après la connexion de l'appareil pour s'assurer qu'on va synchroniser comme on le souhaite.


----------



## ziommm (17 Décembre 2012)

Bah jusque là j'ai pas de problème majeur à noter avec cette nouvelle version.

Oui en effet, je viens juste de l'installer, mais avec le nombre de fois qu'apple nous a matraqué à coup de "nouvel iTunes" qui n'en étais pas, je ne suis plus vraiment pressé de le mettre à jour.

Mais là, il y a du nouveau, et du concret !

D'abord la vue en Albums, juste ENORME, la concordance des couleurs fond/typo avec chaque pochette, c'est juste le genre de trucs que j'adore.

La vue Artistes aussi, ils ont enfin instauré un système intégré et unifié, même si le côté iPod ne me plait pas outre-mesure.

Et j'avais pleins de morceaux achetés sur le Store il y a longtemps, et que j'avais perdus, eh bien pour la première fois il est allé me les chercher tous comme un grand et les a ajoutés dans ma bibliothèque, de façon transparente. Chapeau !

J'aurai bien aimé par contre qu'ils travaillent un peu plus l'onglet Radios, j'en écoute pas mal, et je trouve toujours l'interface un peu pauvre, et peu pratique, un peu comme celle de skyrim (vive SkyUI).

Après c'est vrai que la fluidité n'est pas top, surtout compte tenu de la sobriété, si chère à la pomme.

Il n'y a plus d'options pour redimensionner les covers de façon arbitraire, et le redimensionnement en fonction de la taille de la fenêtre est un peu "potato".

Mais d'une manière générale, je suis satisfait, en tout cas pour l'usage que j'en ai.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2012)

Rappel : si vous désirez acheter de la musique avec un meilleur encodage n'oubliez pas des sites comme Qobuz (aac, ALAC, ALAC 24 bits). Parfois, les morceaux sont moins chers que sur l'ITS.


----------



## FlnY (18 Décembre 2012)

J'aurai une question par rapport a cette mise à jour.

Est-ce que le copié-déplacé (d'un ipod vers un ipad) est toujours possible après avoir coché l'option "gérer manuellement" ?

J'ai tenté cette operation recemment je n'y suis pas parvenu


----------



## Photo-cineaste (31 Décembre 2012)

Salut, 

Question bête, mais... 

... comment faire pour retourner sur itunes 10 ? 

Je vous en prie ne me dites pas que c'est impossible. :rose:


----------



## kaos (31 Décembre 2012)

Je crois que c'est pas possible justement mais j'en suis pas certains , je crois n'avoir lu que des échecs sur le forum .


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (31 Décembre 2012)

Photo-cineaste a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Question bête, mais...
> 
> ...




on en parles quelques pages plutôt


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Décembre 2012)

jeanfra a dit:


> on en parles quelques pages plutôt


on en parle quelques pages plus tôt


----------



## r e m y (31 Décembre 2012)

Pluto?


----------



## Photo-cineaste (31 Décembre 2012)

et quitte à poster une réponse c'était pas plus simple de me dire oui ou non ? :rateau:

Surtout que si maintenant je prends 5 minutes pour regarder et que finalement c'est non bhein voilà :rose:


edit : Bon, bande de cochon, j''ai trouvé le lien.  

http://www.emacconsulting.com/language/fr/pomme/itunes/downgrade-itunes-11-to-itunes-10-7/

merci


----------



## Sly54 (31 Décembre 2012)

Photo-cineaste a dit:


> ... comment faire pour retourner sur itunes 10 ?


Page 1 de ce fil, à partir du post#15 (il me semble qu'il y a d'autres conseils en page 2, donc il y a de la lecture ).


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (31 Décembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> on en parle quelques pages plus tôt



yes avec la bonne orthographe c'est quand même mieux !


----------



## Photo-cineaste (31 Décembre 2012)

Bon, finalement pour le peu que je me sert de cette "application" c'est trop prise de tête de changer  j'ai peur de tout faire foirer. 

Merci quand même.


----------



## mjpolo (15 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Et bah, c'était bien la peine de le réclamer à corps et à cris



à cor et à cri 

google est ton ami


----------



## Etienne000 (15 Janvier 2013)

Petite question : C'est normal que la fenêtre se redimensionne à chaque redémarrage de l'application ? 

Je suis sur un MacBook, et à chaque fois que je relance l'application, la fenêtre déborde. C'est vite embêtant... 

Merci par avance !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Janvier 2013)

Je pense que Kaos en a parlé dans le topic. Mais comme ça ne touche que les faibles résolutions (oubliées par Apple), je n'ai pas vraiment lu.


----------



## TiteLine (15 Janvier 2013)

Je n'utilise plus iTunes mais Audirvana plus pour lire ma musique , Audirvana bipasse iTunes en ce qui concerne le son, et pourtant, j'ai l'impression que la qualité s'est dégradée lorsque je suis passée sur iTunes 11 ... je psychote ou d'autres ont-ils fait le même constat.

J'avais un son analogique et maintenant, ça sonne moins bien (dac Rega).


----------



## Etienne000 (16 Janvier 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je pense que Kaos en a parlé dans le topic. Mais comme ça ne touche que les faibles résolutions (oubliées par Apple), je n'ai pas vraiment lu.



Va falloir que je cherche alors. Je n'avais pas le problème sur mon 17". Vivement que je repasse à mieux défini. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h51 ----------




TiteLine a dit:


> Je n'utilise plus iTunes mais Audirvana plus pour lire ma musique , Audirvana bipasse iTunes en ce qui concerne le son, et pourtant, j'ai l'impression que la qualité s'est dégradée lorsque je suis passée sur iTunes 11 ... je psychote ou d'autres ont-ils fait le même constat.
> 
> J'avais un son analogique et maintenant, ça sonne moins bien (dac Rega).



J'ai eu cette impression sous iOs après être passé du 4 au 5. On s'est souvent foutu de moi, mais mes écouteurs qui ne grésillent pas grésillaient sous iOs 5, et maintenant sous iOs 6.

Avec un iPod, aucun souci.

Du coup, cela ne m'étonnerait pas que sous iTunes 11, la qualité du son soit dégradée...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Va falloir que je cherche alors. Je n'avais pas le problème sur mon 17". Vivement que je repasse à mieux défini.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h51 ----------
> 
> ...



chez moi c'est carrément inaudible (et je n'utilise pas iTunes) les HP du mac délivrent une bouillie après 2 ans d'utilisation .Problème matériel certes, mais le son s'étant dégradé au fil du temps , la qualité du matériel n'est pas à ignorer je pense


----------



## yvos (16 Janvier 2013)

En même temps, parler de qualité de son en jugeant la restitution à travers des hauts parleurs d'iMac, ça fait un peu sourire.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Janvier 2013)

yvos a dit:


> En même temps, parler de qualité de son en jugeant la restitution à travers des hauts parleurs d'iMac, ça fait un peu sourire.



certes, mais chacun n' a pas les moyens de posséder une suite Bose. et souvent les HP de l'imac sont suffisant pour écouter de la musique en fond sonore tout en travaillant.


----------



## TiteLine (16 Janvier 2013)

yvos a dit:


> En même temps, parler de qualité de son en jugeant la restitution à travers des hauts parleurs d'iMac, ça fait un peu sourire.



Même si je ne pense pas que cette phrase s'adresse à moi, je vais apporter quelques précisions.

J'utilise un MBP comme transport, il est relié à un Dac lequel est relié à un système moyen de gamme. J'ai fait des essais en auditorium pour monter en gamme et passer à la dématérialisation complète et ces essais ont été concluants. Néanmoins, sur mon système actuel, ça sonnait déjà très bien ... et maintenant ... c'est nettement moins bon, et ce, depuis le passage à iTunes 11 ... que je n'utilise qu'en bibliothèque. 

Le son des enceintes du MBP, je ne le connais quasiment pas


----------



## yvos (16 Janvier 2013)

TiteLine a dit:


> je ne pense pas que cette phrase s'adresse à moi,



Tout à fait


----------



## TiteLine (16 Janvier 2013)

Le verdict est sans appel ... en utilisant Audirvana plus sans l'intégration et en passant par les fichiers placés dans la bibliothèque Qobuz (heureusement que je ne les avais pas virés car ils sont dans la bibliothèque iTunes également ...) je retrouve une belle qualité sonore. 
Si je passe par les fichiers dans iTunes Library, c'est moins bon ... j'en conclus qu'iTunes 11 a altéré ma musique ...ce qui à mes yeux (et surtout à mes oreilles) est carrément pire que les critères esthétiques évoqués jusqu'à présent.


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2013)

TiteLine a dit:


> Le verdict est sans appel ... en utilisant Audirvana plus sans l'intégration et en passant par les fichiers placés dans la bibliothèque Qobuz (heureusement que je ne les avais pas virés car ils sont dans la bibliothèque iTunes également ...) je retrouve une belle qualité sonore.
> Si je passe par les fichiers dans iTunes Library, c'est moins bon ... j'en conclus qu'iTunes 11 a altéré ma musique ...ce qui à mes yeux (et surtout à mes oreilles) est carrément pire que les critères esthétiques évoqués jusqu'à présent.


Je vois mal comment iTunes pourrait altérer la source (sauf à retatouiller tous les morceaux : quelques heures à 90ºC pour la machine en perspective).
Il faut sans doute considérer que les bibliothèques incluse dans iTunes 11 sont de moins bonne qualité qu'auparavant. Ce qui est assez étrange _en soi_.


----------



## TiteLine (16 Janvier 2013)

C'est peut être étrange mais c'est malheureusement le cas ... altération, je ne sais pas, moins bonne qualité, chez moi c'est certain au point de prendre la décision radicale de me passer complètement d'iTunes sur le MBP.


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2013)

Ça fait un peu peur, là... :rateau:

Regarde quand même quelques dates de fichiers (avec le Finder) pour des morceaux que tu sais avoir installés il y a déjà quelque temps.


----------



## yvos (16 Janvier 2013)

TiteLine a dit:


> Le verdict est sans appel ... en utilisant Audirvana plus sans l'intégration et en passant par les fichiers placés dans la bibliothèque Qobuz (heureusement que je ne les avais pas virés car ils sont dans la bibliothèque iTunes également ...) je retrouve une belle qualité sonore.
> Si je passe par les fichiers dans iTunes Library, c'est moins bon ... j'en conclus qu'iTunes 11 a altéré ma musique ...ce qui à mes yeux (et surtout à mes oreilles) est carrément pire que les critères esthétiques évoqués jusqu'à présent.



La différence entre Audirvana et Itunes ne date pas d'aujourd'hui. Accessoirement, c'est un logiciel payant donc il est logique qu'il soit plus performant. 

Ceci étant, la dégradation des morceaux via itunes 11 est peu compréhensible. Des préréglages mal gérés?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2013)

Peut-être qu'il s'agit tout simplement d'un bouchon de cire hein.


----------



## TiteLine (16 Janvier 2013)

Pas besoin de regarder la date, j'avais reformaté le MBP de 2009 pour le dédier à la musique , donc  j'ai dû faire ça juste avant Noël. Et la version d'iTunes était la 10,6 ... que j'ai mise à jour. Puis la maj vers iTunes 11 m'a été proposée, je ne l'ai pas faite ... j'ai retéléchargé les fichiers achetés sur Qobuz (en alac et studio master) et numérisé quelques disques en alac et aiff. Puis j'ai installé Audirvana plus , mode intégré à iTunes et le résultat était très bon.
Test sur du matériel haut de gamme en auditorium, ça le faisait bien aussi, tout ça avec la bibliothèque d'iTunes 10 ...

Retour en auditorium vendredi dernier, donc la veille je mets iTnes à jour etc ...
Mon revendeur a un nouveau Dac (que j'ai commandé)  et un client est intéressé. Il me demande de brancher mon mac et paf ... ça ne sonne pas aussi bien (bon là, c'était sur du matériel très haut de gamme ...) et il est très sensible à la qualité des enregistrements. Il est étonné car "ça sonnait bien les fois précédentes". 

Retour à la maison et même constat sur mon matériel actuel : ça sonne moins bien qu'avant.

Là, je viens de tester des fichiers qui ne sont pas dans la bibliothèques iTunes et ouf ... ça me plaît. 

En même temps, je suis devenue exigeante (à la limite de l'idiophilie :rose: )


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2013)

Ce que je souhaite déterminer en regardant la date des fichiers (sur le disque, pas via l'interface) c'est si les fichiers eux-mêmes sont altérés, ce que je ne pense pas.
Si les fichiers ne sont pas altérés, je suis tranquille : je n'utilise _jamais_ iTunes pour écouter de la musique.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Janvier 2013)

TiteLine a dit:


> Puis j'ai installé Audirvana plus , mode intégré à iTunes et le résultat était très bon.


Peut-être alors faut-il désinstaller puis réinstaller Audirvana plus, 
ou reparamétrer son intégration ??


----------



## Sly54 (16 Janvier 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Si les fichiers ne sont pas altérés, je suis tranquille : je n'utilise _jamais_ iTunes pour écouter de la musique.


Si les fichiers ne sont pas altérés (on va dire que c'est une bonne nouvelle) alors comment iTunes peut altérer la qualité sonore ?


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2013)

Par de mauvaises bibliothèques : auquel cas, seule la _restitution_ est altérée.

Franchement, je ne vois pas iTunes modifier les fichiers de la bibliothèque : j'en ai environ 35000 et je pense que je peux le laisser bosser trois jours avant qu'il n'ait fini (et fait fondre le disque dur  )


----------



## Nyrvan (16 Janvier 2013)

TiteLine a dit:


> Pas besoin de regarder la date, j'avais reformaté le MBP de 2009 pour le dédier à la musique , donc  j'ai dû faire ça juste avant Noël. Et la version d'iTunes était la 10,6 ... que j'ai mise à jour. Puis la maj vers iTunes 11 m'a été proposée, je ne l'ai pas faite ... j'ai retéléchargé les fichiers achetés sur Qobuz (en alac et studio master) et numérisé quelques disques en alac et aiff. Puis j'ai installé Audirvana plus , mode intégré à iTunes et le résultat était très bon.
> Test sur du matériel haut de gamme en auditorium, ça le faisait bien aussi, tout ça avec la bibliothèque d'iTunes 10 ...
> 
> Retour en auditorium vendredi dernier, donc la veille je mets iTnes à jour etc ...
> ...



La question que je me pose serait plus de la liaison Audirvana <-> iTunes. Est-ce que tu as vérifié que le Direct Mode était bien actif ? Cela m'avait viré quelques options lorsque j'étais passé sur iTunes 11. D'ailleurs d'après Damien, il n'y a pas de soucis avec iTunes 11 et de mon coté, je n'ai rien constaté comme changement depuis la fameuse mise à jour (DAC Cambridge, Ampli Nagra et enceinte B&W 803 Diamond).

A ta place, j'enverrai directement un mail à Damien pour lui expliquer ce soucis. Peut être est-ce aussi un bug du côté d'Audirvana.

Tiens nous au courant car c'est vraiment étrange.


----------



## TiteLine (16 Janvier 2013)

Pas de bouchon de cire 

Je pense que je suis devenue idiophile 

Là j'en encodé deux CD avec XLD ... puis lus avec Audirvana +  et j'entends une différence si je lis le même fichier qui est dans la bibliothèque iTunes ... maintenant j'aurais peut être dû encoder avec XLD dès le départ.


----------



## Nyrvan (16 Janvier 2013)

TiteLine a dit:


> Pas de bouchon de cire
> 
> Je pense que je suis devenue idiophile
> 
> Là j'en encodé deux CD avec XLD ... puis lus avec Audirvana +  et j'entends une différence si je lis le même fichier qui est dans la bibliothèque iTunes ... maintenant j'aurais peut être dû encoder avec XLD dès le départ.



Du moment que tu t'intéresses à l'Audiophilie, c'est clair que tu vas chippoter sur le moindre détail. Or le rippage est loin d'en être un


----------



## TiteLine (16 Janvier 2013)

Nyrvan a dit:


> La question que je me pose serait plus de la liaison Audirvana <-> iTunes. Est-ce que tu as vérifié que le Direct Mode était bien actif ? Cela m'avait viré quelques options lorsque j'étais passé sur iTunes 11. D'ailleurs d'après Damien, il n'y a pas de soucis avec iTunes 11 et de mon coté, je n'ai rien constaté comme changement depuis la fameuse mise à jour (DAC Cambridge, Ampli Nagra et enceinte B&W 803 Diamond).
> 
> A ta place, j'enverrai directement un mail à Damien pour lui expliquer ce soucis. Peut être est-ce aussi un bug du côté d'Audirvana.
> 
> Tiens nous au courant car c'est vraiment étrange.



Damien a apporté des corrections qui n'ont pas fait avancer le schmilblick.
Ce que je peux dire, c'est qu'avec Amarra , ce n'était pas mieux et ça a commencé à moins bien sonner depuis la maj d'iTunes.
Oui le direct mode est bien actif. De toute façon, ce n'est pas dramatique car j'étais loin d'avoir tout encodé sur le MBP (et oui, je renumérise alors que tout est sauvegardé sur DDE , je vous dis que je suis idiophile  )
C'est probablement une illusion auditive lorsque j'utilise le mode non intégré à iTunes, en revanche, quand j'utilise l'intégration, c'est flagrant : c'était mieux avant. Mes fichiers n'ont probablement pas été modifiés, mais la restitution oui.

Je passerai probablement à iTunes 11 sur l'iMac lorsque ça sera nécessaire pour les iBidules mais j'arrive à m'en passer sur le MBP


----------



## lapestenoire (17 Janvier 2013)

Nyrvan a TiteLine "le rippage est loin d'en être un" 

:rateau:  mon pauvre, tu as beaucoup a apprendre :love:


----------



## brucetp (17 Janvier 2013)

lapestenoire a dit:


> Nyrvan a TiteLine "le rippage est loin d'en être un"
> 
> :rateau:  mon pauvre, tu as beaucoup a apprendre :love:



Alors, apprend nous, on t'écoute!


----------



## Nyrvan (17 Janvier 2013)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Du moment que tu t'intéresses à l'Audiophilie, c'est clair que tu vas chippoter sur le moindre détail. Or le rippage est loin d'en être un





lapestenoire a dit:


> Nyrvan a TiteLine "le rippage est loin d'en être un"
> 
> :rateau:  mon pauvre, tu as beaucoup a apprendre :love:



Effectivement, j'ai quelques soucis de grammaire et de sens sur ce coup là... Je voulais bien dire que c'était un élément fondamental comme je l'explique dans un autre sujet dans le forum dédié à la musique.

Mea culpa.

Ah et merci pour ta compréhension envers quelqu'un dont la langue principale n'est pas le français. Il est si rare de réagir avec intelligence aux erreurs des autres ... :hein::sleep:


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Janvier 2013)

yvos a dit:


> En même temps, parler de qualité de son en jugeant la restitution à travers des hauts parleurs d'iMac, ça fait un peu sourire.



Moi, ce qui me fait sourire, c'est parler de qualité de son simplement avec du codage MP3. Mais il vrai qu'avec la musique actuelle, sans dynamique et sans aigu, et du 50 Hz survitaminé, ça passe.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Ce que je souhaite déterminer en regardant la date des fichiers (sur le disque, pas via l'interface) c'est si les fichiers eux-mêmes sont altérés, ce que je ne pense pas.
> Si les fichiers ne sont pas altérés, je suis tranquille : *je n'utilise jamais iTunes pour écouter de la musique.*



sage décision


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Moi, ce qui me fait sourire, c'est parler de qualité de son simplement avec du codage MP3. Mais il vrai qu'avec la musique actuelle, sans dynamique et sans aigu, et du 50 Hz survitaminé, ça passe.



Tout à fait. 

Après, je vois aussi qu'on conseille Qobuz régulièrement. Fantastique. "Qualité CD" à des prix supérieurs aux CD. C'est beau le progrès.


----------



## Etienne000 (17 Janvier 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Tout à fait.
> 
> Après, je vois aussi qu'on conseille Qobuz régulièrement. Fantastique. "Qualité CD" à des prix supérieurs aux CD. C'est beau le progrès.



J'ai regardé pour un album, ils sont moins chers de 1 par rapport au CD sur Amazon (En importation) .


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2013)

CD à la Fnac 14,99, Qobuz 11,99 (avec promo version 24 bit au même prix).

Maintenant c'est sûr qu'il y a des versions best price, etc, mais perso j'en ai marre d'accumuler des boîtiers en plastique, et je ne parle même pas du déplacement (village->ville) pour réaliser l'achat.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> CD à la Fnac 14,99&#8364;, Qobuz 11,99&#8364; (avec promo version 24 bit au même prix).
> 
> Maintenant c'est sûr qu'il y a des versions best price, etc, mais perso j'en ai marre d'accumuler des boîtiers en plastique, et je ne parle même pas du déplacement (village->ville) pour réaliser l'achat.


et on ne parlera pas du CD acheté à 14,99 euros et qui ressort 3 mois plus tard avec 2 titres inédits ( version limited même que cela s'appelle ...) enregistrés chez Mamie ...vous voulez seulement ces 2 titres puisque vous avez déjà achete l'album auparavant
 ben non , impossible  faut tout racheter
au moins sur le net on peut acheter par titre


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> CD à la Fnac 14,99&#8364;, Qobuz 11,99&#8364; (avec promo version 24 bit au même prix).



On parlait musique, non? :rateau:



Etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai regardé pour un album



Voilà, j'ai regardé sur plus d'un album   :
Fnuc
Qubouze  

La différence en faveur de Qbz porte principalement sur les nouveautés. Pour le reste, à quelques exceptions, cela semble plus cher sur QBbz, avec un différentiel pouvant atteindre les 5 euros. :love: La raison est que Qbz ne rajuste que marginalement les prix pour les non-nouveautés. Payer 12.99 pour un album sorti il y a trente ans alors qu'il est à 7&#8364; en CD, cela me pose un problème. Probablement intéressant pour les nouveautés, quoique, mais sinon, c'est se faire un peu enfiler.

Itunes a instauré la médiocrité musicale à base de 128 kbps et des prix pas si modiques que cela, QBz essaie de se démarquer en parlant de qualité de CD mais en remontant mécaniquement le prix au final très très proche pour un ficher numérique SANS Artwork. J'ai bien conscience que c'est un combat d'arrière garde et consomme moi-même de la musique dématérialisée, mais bon, voilà, faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties.  

Ps: ceci est un hors sujet, histoire de vous taquiner


----------



## Etienne000 (17 Janvier 2013)

Je viens de regarder pour un autre album, et tu as tout à fait raison, c'est hallucinant !

Prix qobuz : http://www.qobuz.com/album/the-greatest-hits-collection-alan-jackson/0078221880121

Prix amazon : http://www.amazon.fr/Greatest-Hits-...2VPP/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358440139&sr=8-1

3.5 de plus alors qu'il n'y a pas de support physique... C'est vraiment se foutre de la gueule du consommateur. 

Et par la différence d'1, je sous entendais qu'il était mieux d'acheter la version physique, on paie pour quelque chose au moins. 

J'ajoute aussi que iTunes me fait assez rigoler : Morceaux à 1.29, Morceaux que tu ne peux acheter qu'avec l'album, je trouve ça limite.

Par contre, tous les morceaux que j'ai pu acheter sur iTunes (Avec la carte Musique Jeunes ), c'était du 320 kbps. Le son est d'assez bonne qualité sur mes petites enceintes bose.


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Janvier 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Tout à fait.
> 
> Après, je vois aussi qu'on conseille Qobuz régulièrement. Fantastique. "Qualité CD" à des prix supérieurs aux CD. C'est beau le progrès.



Hé oui ! Il y aura toujours des gogos


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2013)

Bon sur Qobuz, j'ai acheté en promo 3 albums Alac 16 bits et 2 24 bits. Ça dépend de la musique en fait, je n'ai pas une installation audiophile et je ne suis pas audiophile. La qualité sur iTunes (actuellement 256kbit vbr) me suffit en général. Quand je n'ai pas d'autres choix ou que le cd est vraiment bon marché, je l'achète.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (21 Janvier 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Hé oui ! Il y aura toujours des gogos




Il faut vivre avec son temps Papy, le support physique c'est fini


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (22 Janvier 2013)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Il faut vivre avec son temps Papy, le support physique c'est fini



hum...vaste débat !
je n'en suis pas certain...tout est cyclique avec un fort phénomène de mode (surtout en informatique) et lorsque que l'on verra que la dématérialisation n'a pas que des avantages il y aura un retour en arrière.


Bref à suivre ....


----------



## danykaffee (22 Janvier 2013)

jeanfra a dit:


> hum...vaste débat !
> je n'en suis pas certain...tout est cyclique avec un fort phénomène de mode (surtout en informatique) et lorsque que l'on verra que la dématérialisation n'a pas que des avantages il y aura un retour en arrière.
> 
> 
> Bref à suivre ....



C'est vrai : on trouve de nouveau des disques vinyl dans les magasins et l'impression 3D pointe le bout de son nez pour faire de l'équivalent vinyl à pas cher !... bon, ça reste pas pratique pour le jogging ou la bagnole...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2013)

danykaffee a dit:


> C'est vrai : on trouve de nouveau des disques vinyl dans les magasins et l'impression 3D pointe le bout de son nez pour faire de l'équivalent vinyl à pas cher !... bon, ça reste pas pratique pour le jogging ou la bagnole...


pour le jogging je conseille le mac pro ....ca fait travailler les bras 
et pour la voiture , je conseille de faire du footing ou le vélo 
sous la douche , il est préférable de ne pas utiliser sa guitare électrique


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Janvier 2013)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Il faut vivre avec son temps Papy, le support physique c'est fini



Et la qualité des formats virtuels en plein essor &#8230; pour les sourds &#8230;

Et que dire du regain d'intérêt pour le vinyle &#8230;

N'est pas Papy qui veut &#8230;:love:

Enfin, la confusion des genres est à la portée de tous


----------



## wip (22 Janvier 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Et la qualité des formats virtuels en plein essor &#8230; pour les sourds &#8230;


Personnellement, je suis assez ravi d'être sourd, ca me coute beaucoup moins cher et c'est beaucoup plus pratique en déplacement 
Bref, si j'entend la différence entre un CD et un fichier à 128kbps, dès que je dépasse les 160 Kbps en AAC, j'ai vraiment du mal (à 254, j'entends aucune différence). Et pourtant, j'ai du matos correct dans mon salon, ma voiture et un bon casque sur mon Iphone.
Ce que je veux dire par là, c'est que ceux qui dénigrent les formats compressés devraient peut-être prendre en compte qu'une bonne partie de la population s'en contente très bien 
On a pas tous les mêmes oreilles 

Je finirais que le plus difficile à gérer dans la musique à la maison, ce n'est pas la source, pas la chaine, ni même les enceintes, mais c'est surtout la pièce dans laquelle vous écoutez votre son. Vous aurez beau avoir du super matos, si votre pièce est surchargé d'objets, vous aurez un son pourri :hein:.
Essayez donc de vider votre pièce et vous sentirez bien la différence 

Bon, je me prépare à me faire lincher mais j'assume


----------



## Etienne000 (22 Janvier 2013)

MERCI Wip 

Mes fichiers musicaux sont quasiment tous en 192kbps, et ça me suffit 

Je ne ressens pas de différence, ou très peu avec mes petites enceintes Bose, et MIE2I, par rapport à la qualité 'CD'.


----------



## jellyboy74 (22 Janvier 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> La seule chose que j'aimais dans iTunes, c'était faire défiler les albums en mode coverflow... Et oui, on peut s'amuser de choses ridiculement simples. Maintenant, ce mode n'existe plus. On a droit à la liste ou aux pochettes mais plus les deux.
> 
> J'aurais mieux fait de ne pas installer ce truc... En plus Apple pousse son store et son nuage de merde de tous les côtés.
> 
> Vivement une astuce pour revenir à l'ancienne version...



C'est sur que l'incompatibilité de tes goûts valais un tel titre pour itunes 11 .....:mouais:

Moi j'ai toujours aimé itunes et même je préférais les premières versions comme sur 10.4 car rapide et simple . 

Mais itunes 11 je le trouves bien mieux que son prédécesseur . Et pour le cloud je vois pas ou est le mal ? on te permet de stocker tes données et de pouvoir les récupérer si tu casse ton HDD ! J'ai même un pote qui à retrouvé son mba volé grâce à ca !


----------



## Etienne000 (22 Janvier 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Et pour le cloud je vois pas ou est le mal ? on te permet de stocker tes données et de pouvoir les récupérer si tu casse ton HDD ! J'ai même un pote qui à retrouvé son mba volé grâce à ca !



On va t'appeler Candide :love:


----------



## bompi (22 Janvier 2013)

Qui est Pangloss ? :rateau:


----------



## Etienne000 (22 Janvier 2013)

C'est le précepteur qui croit tout savoir mais en en fait ne sait rien.  (et qui ne comprendra jamais rien puisque c'est un imbécile)
Un sophiste quoi


----------



## jellyboy74 (22 Janvier 2013)

L'optimisme c'est ce qui a permis de fonder Apple .


----------



## ergu (22 Janvier 2013)

C'est dur, mais seuls les petits fils modèle parlent des malheurs du sophiste.


----------



## r e m y (22 Janvier 2013)

euh.... faut un bac + 12 et un master en philosophie pour utiliser iTunes11?

je m'disais aussi que cette version n'était pas pour moi...


----------



## Etienne000 (22 Janvier 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> euh.... faut un bac + 12 et un master en philosophie pour utiliser iTunes11?
> 
> je m'disais aussi que cette version n'était pas pour moi...



Ce sera plutôt le doctorat pour se rapprocher du bac + 12... Et encore


----------



## ergu (22 Janvier 2013)

iTunes 11 ?
Globalement, je trouve l'interface plus jolie mais moins pratique/intuitive qu'avant - et le mini-player a dû être pensé par un transfuge de chez Microsoft, non ?
Hé, hé.

CoverFlow, m'en fous je ne m'en servais pas, par contre où diable est passée l'option "rechercher les pochettes" ???


----------



## r e m y (22 Janvier 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Ce sera plutôt le doctorat pour se rapprocher du bac + 12... Et encore


 
non, non.... dans mon cas, quand tu piges rien à la philo, un master se fait en 12 ans... MINIMUM!


----------



## jellyboy74 (22 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> iTunes 11 ?
> Globalement, je trouve l'interface plus jolie mais moins pratique/intuitive qu'avant - et le mini-player a dû être pensé par un transfuge de chez Microsoft, non ?
> Hé, hé.
> 
> CoverFlow, m'en fous je ne m'en servais pas, par contre où diable est passée l'option "rechercher les pochettes" ???



Tu vas dans fichier ---> Bibliothèque et normalement un volet avec l'option illustration d'album apparait .


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (22 Janvier 2013)

Ou même simplement avec un clic droit sur l'album concerné...


----------



## ergu (22 Janvier 2013)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Ou même simplement avec un clic droit sur l'album concerné...



Ouais, mais dans la version d'avant tu pouvais le faire sur toute la bibliothèque - albuml par album, c'est long et pénible, surtout si c'est pour qu'il ne trouve pas.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (22 Janvier 2013)

Regarde la réponse au dessus de la mienne...


----------



## Etienne000 (22 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Ouais, mais dans la version d'avant tu pouvais le faire sur toute la bibliothèque - albuml par album, c'est long et pénible, surtout si c'est pour qu'il ne trouve pas.



Tu dois mal voir alors


----------



## ergu (22 Janvier 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Tu dois mal voir alors



C't'a dire qu'à mon âge, quand une option change de place dans les menus, je mets trois plombes à la retrouver et je râle en bavant du flamby et en vous souhaitant une bonne guerre, bande de sales jeunes !
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## yvos (22 Janvier 2013)

wip a dit:


> Personnellement, je suis assez ravi d'être sourd, ca me coute beaucoup moins cher et c'est beaucoup plus pratique en déplacement
> Bref, si j'entend la différence entre un CD et un fichier à 128kbps, dès que je dépasse les 160 Kbps en AAC, j'ai vraiment du mal (à 254, j'entends aucune différence). Et pourtant, j'ai du matos correct dans mon salon, ma voiture et un bon casque sur mon Iphone.
> Ce que je veux dire par là, c'est que ceux qui dénigrent les formats compressés devraient peut-être prendre en compte qu'une bonne partie de la population s'en contente très bien
> On a pas tous les mêmes oreilles
> ...



Tu peux, nous pouvons ne pas déceler la différence à l'oreille ou ne pas être capable de linterpréter. Moi non plus je ne perçois pas tout le temps cette différence. En revanche, il ne faut pas oublier une chose. Le mp3, quelque soit le taux de compression, est un signal qui réduit sensiblement la dynamique en supprimant une partie de l'info. Les niveaux faibles sont remontés et les niveaux élevés sont abaissés, pour un niveau moyen plus élevé globalement, qui fatigue plus rapidement. Comme on cherche à diminuer l'amplitude pour réduire l'information, on prend un niveau de référence (le plus élevé) et on remonte les niveaux faibles pour rentrer dans cette amplitude.
On supprime, avec les mp3, tout une gymnastique auquel le cerveau est habitué et on le remplace schématiquement par une bouillie sans contrastes qui est reconnue pour être plus fatiguante. Elle peut parfaitement être imperceptible mais pour autant, c'est pas super satisfaisant.

Je précise encore une fois que je consomme moi-même du mp3 et ne suis pas un ayatollah du CD ou du vinyle, loin de là. Le mp3 apporte un côté pratique indéniable. Mais il faut voir du côté d'autres formats


----------



## TiteLine (22 Janvier 2013)

wip a dit:


> Personnellement, je suis assez ravi d'être sourd, ca me coute beaucoup moins cher et c'est beaucoup plus pratique en déplacement
> Bref, si j'entend la différence entre un CD et un fichier à 128kbps, dès que je dépasse les 160 Kbps en AAC, j'ai vraiment du mal (à 254, j'entends aucune différence). Et pourtant, j'ai du matos correct dans mon salon, ma voiture et un bon casque sur mon Iphone.
> Ce que je veux dire par là, c'est que ceux qui dénigrent les formats compressés devraient peut-être prendre en compte qu'une bonne partie de la population s'en contente très bien
> On a pas tous les mêmes oreilles
> ...



J'arrive ! 

Honnêtement , j'ai du mal à entendre la différence entre un fichier compressé en lossless et un fichier non compressé. (Même si maintenant, j'encode en AIFF, effet placebo). En revanche entre le AAC 256 et le lossless, il n'y a pas photo. (à mes oreilles). On perd en détails, en dynamique, en tout ... sauf que 90 % des CD vendus sur le marché ont été enregistrés pour que que ça passe bien en MP3 etc ...et du coup, la différence est moins flagrante.


En ce qui concerne l'acoustique de la pièce, je suis d'accord sur un point : il faut lui accorder de l'importance, elle fait partie du système. En revanche, dans une pièce non meublée ... il y a un sacré travail à faire (tapis, tentures, rideaux, poutres), surtout si on a des voisins.

Pour en revenir à iTunes 11, j'ignore ce qui s'est passé, mais ma musique s'est mise à sonner moins bien, et pourtant mon matériel n'avait pas évolué ... en revanche, aucun souci pour la lecture des fichiers qui étaient dans la bibliothèque Qobuz.


----------



## r e m y (22 Janvier 2013)

TiteLine a dit:


> J'arrive !
> 
> Honnêtement , j'ai du mal à entendre la différence entre un fichier compressé en lossless et un fichier non compressé. (Même si maintenant, j'encode en AIFF, effet placebo). ....


 
Ah ben ça, ça me semble normal! car comme son nom l'indique le format LossLess, bien que compressé, ne perd aucune information. Donc la restitution sonore doit être exactement la même que celle du fichier non compressé.


Bon maintenant tout ça c'est bien joli, mais même un fichier non compressé "qualité CD" c'est toujours basé sur un échantillonage numérique. Il y a donc perte dès l'enregistrement....

Rien ne vaut le son analogique!


----------



## TiteLine (22 Janvier 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Ah ben ça, ça me semble normal! car comme son nom l'indique le format LossLess, bien que compressé, ne perd aucune information. Donc la restitution sonore doit être exactement la même que celle du fichier non compressé.
> 
> 
> Bon maintenant tout ça c'est bien joli, mais même un fichier non compressé "qualité CD" c'est toujours basé sur un échantillonage numérique. Il y a donc perte dès l'enregistrement....
> ...




Et c'est pour cela qu'on vend encore des platines vinyle 
Il n'empêche que la qualité des lecteurs CD est bien supérieure qu'à sa sortie (heureusement d'ailleurs ) car ils intégraient un DAC (fallait bien déjà à l'époque convertir le numérique en analogique) de piètre qualité. 

Et ces deux dernières années, c'est la qualité des Dac externes qui a vraiment progressé.

Maintenant, quand l'enregistrement est mal foutu dès le départ, ce n'est pas un système haut de gamme qui l'améliorera ... au contraire, il mettra davantage en évidence la médiocrité de la prise de son ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2013)

Je tiens à vous remercier !

Depuis des années, j'écoute de la musique via iTunes sur mon iMac 24" mid-2007 connecté à deux petite enceintes Bose "premier prix" ... Jusqu'à présent, j'en étais pleinement satisfait et la qualité restituée me convenait...

En vous lisant, j'ai eu envie de ressortir mon vieux matos et mes nombreux 33T des placards où ils dormaient en paix depuis près de 10 ans ! Ce fut fait le weekend dernier !:rateau:

J'ai donc ressorti ma platine Lenco, un ampli NAD qui, selon mes souvenirs était assez neutre, et deux baffles Pioneer bas de gamme ... une installation courante à l'époque à un prix tout-à-fait démocratique (à part la Lenco !).

Et j'ai décidé de comparer l'écoute de Ummagumma via iTunes et mon iMac connecté sur le NAD et ensuite via le 33T et la platine ... et, bien entendu, comme je le pressentais, ce fut "la claque" en redécouvrant une profondeur et une dynamique que j'avais oubliées, ainsi qu'une profusion de détails acoustiques inaudibles via iTunes !

Grâce à vous, j'ai donc dépoussiéré mon importante collection de 33T, et depuis 3 jours, je la redécouvre avec le plus grand ravissement ...

Donc ... Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h09 ----------

En plus, j'ai redécouvert un collector : le single de "Satisfaction" sorti si mes souvenirs sont bons en 1965 juste avant qu'il ne soit incorporé dans un album sorti quelques mois plus tard (et dont le nom m'échappe) - ce single n'a dès lors plus jamais été "repressé" en tant que tel.






Hihi !


----------



## TiteLine (22 Janvier 2013)

Et oui, certains audiophiles ne sont pas prêts à céder à la tentation de la dématérialisation et beaucoup ont encore une platine vinyle :rateau: qu'ils préfèrent à leur lecteur CD.

Pour être honnête, l'arrivée du CD m'a un peu coupée de la musique pendant de nombreuses années ... je trouvais que ça sonnait métallique ... et regrettais le côté analogique.
J'enregistrais alors mes CD sur k7 et préférais l'écoute au casque (walkman)

Mais d'énormes progrès ont été faits.
Il y a deux ans, je me suis amusée à réécouter des 33T sur la chaine de mes parents (platine technics bas de gamme) et ça ne sonnait pas du tout plus analogique que le lecteur CD Nad entrée de gamme mais récent.

On peut avoir un son analogique avec un bon convertisseur (externe ou interne).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2013)

TiteLine a dit:


> On peut avoir un son analogique avec un bon convertisseur (externe ou interne).



 ... Tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi !

Mais, ce que tu n'auras jamais, c'est la poussière "d'époque" qui recouvrait mon 45T des Rolling Stones ... En la humant j'ai eu des "flashes" de 1965 et c'était vachement bon !


----------



## TiteLine (22 Janvier 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi !
> 
> Mais, ce que tu n'auras jamais, c'est la poussière "d'époque" qui recouvrait mon 45T des Rolling Stones ... En la humant j'ai eu des "flashes" de 1965 et c'était vachement bon !





Et les craquements aussi , ainsi que le plaisir de se lever pour changer de face. Je ne me moque pas, pour certains, c'est irremplaçable.


----------



## ergu (22 Janvier 2013)

Moi, j'ai connu un type qui écoutait ses 33 tours de Ceronne en vitesse 45t parce qu'il trouvait que ça leur donnait plus de punch.
Ah la la...


----------



## r e m y (22 Janvier 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi !
> 
> Mais, ce que tu n'auras jamais, c'est la poussière "d'époque" qui recouvrait mon 45T des Rolling Stones ... En la humant j'ai eu des "flashes" de 1965 et c'était vachement bon !



Fais gaffe à pas sniffer n'importe quoi! 
Sur une galette des Stones, on ne sait jamais ce qui peut traîner....


----------



## TiteLine (22 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Moi, j'ai connu un type qui écoutait ses 33 tours de Ceronne en vitesse 45t parce qu'il trouvait que ça leur donnait plus de punch.
> Ah la la...




 
Peux plus bouler aujourd'hui


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (22 Janvier 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je tiens à vous remercier !
> 
> .../...



Le CD puis la dématérialisation de celui-ci n'a jamais pu approcher la dynamique du 33t....


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2013)

A quand une iPlatine portable lisant des vyniles miniatures???

Je verrais bien réapparaître "visuellement" la roue cliquable des premiers iPOD sous forme d'un support de "nanoVyniles"... **

C'est sûr que ca va à l'encontre de la dématérialisation... mais quand tout le monde est passé au virtuel, le top de l'innovation serait justement pour Apple de revenir au support physique!

Et puis, ils ont maintenant le réseau d'AppleSTore "en dur" (Brick and Mortar comme disent les ricains), pour vendre ces nanoVyniles.

Et puis des bacs dans les AppleStore, pour aller choisir ses disques... ca aurait de la gueule, non?


----------



## wip (23 Janvier 2013)

TiteLine a dit:


> ... sauf que 90 % des CD vendus sur le marché ont été enregistrés pour que que ça passe bien en MP3 etc ...et du coup, la différence est moins flagrante.


Tu touches là un point essentiel il me semble.
J'ecoute principalement du son des années 80-90 et de l'électroTechno d'aujourd'hui. Certainement deux genres qui ne sont pas à la pointe de la qualité.
J'écoute aussi du son des années 70 et surtout du Pink Floyd, mais je n'ai plus le loisir d'écouter Ummaguma en Vynil. La, j'entendrais peut-être une différence 
Reste que j'ai certains fichiers en MP3 128kbps qui me semblent bien meilleurs que des AAC 320Kbps.
Après, le coté affectif peux lui aussi prendre le dessus; plus j'aimerai le morceau que j'écoute, plus je trouverai le son "bon" 

Pour en revenir aux Vynils, je ne serait pas pret à faire le pas de revenir en arrière pour ma part. J'ai meme donné toutes mes anciennes galettes à un ami. J'y reviendrai peut-être à la retraite, mais là, c'est trop contraignant et je n'ai malheureusement plus le temps de bien m'installer dans mon canapé pour savourer un bon vieux 33t . Je le regrette, mais c'est comme ça :hein:.
Avec le dématérialisé, ca va beaucoup plus vite et c'est plus simple. Mais je suis d'accord, ça perd du charme


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2013)

pour les nostalgiques du vinyle et de leur jeunesse ( dont je fais partie )
les Podcasts Radio Vinyle de Radio France sont très intéressants


----------



## ergu (23 Janvier 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> A quand une iPlatine portable lisant des vyniles miniatures???
> 
> Je verrais bien réapparaître "visuellement" la roue cliquable des premiers iPOD sous forme d'un support de "nanoVyniles"... **
> 
> ...




Meuh-non - un VynilStore couplé à une imprimante 3D, tu t'imprimes tes propres vyniles et voilà !
Tu peux même t'imprimer une quantité de poussière paramétrable, histoire de les faire craquer à l'ancienne.


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Meuh-non - un VynilStore couplé à une imprimante 3D, tu t'imprimes tes propres vyniles et voilà !
> Tu peux même t'imprimer une quantité de poussière paramétrable, histoire de les faire craquer à l'ancienne.


 
Yesss! je crois qu'on a là un nouveau concept... surtout si on couple magasins physiques et impression 3D à domicile

On crée une startup? Qui veut se lancer avec moi? 
(je ne prends que les plus de 50 ans... les jeunots ils ne peuvent pas comprendre)


----------



## ergu (23 Janvier 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Yesss! je crois qu'on a là un nouveau concept... surtout si on couple magasins physiques et impression 3D à domicile
> 
> On crée une startup? Qui veut se lancer avec moi?
> (je ne prends que les plus de 50 ans... les jeunots ils ne peuvent pas comprendre)



Non, il faut créer un vinyle avec interface WiFi - le truc adapte sa surface (musique, poussière etc. - des sillons réinscriptible, quoi) en fonction de la liste de lecture que tu lui balances en direct.

L'interface est dans la pochette - l'interface EST la pochette : un double écran tactile rétina apparence et touché carton - d'un côté l'illustration du morceau qui passe, de l'autre l'interface de gestion de tes listes de lecture.

La classe, non ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (23 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> C't'a dire qu'à mon âge, quand une option change de place dans les menus, je mets trois plombes à la retrouver et je râle en bavant du flamby et en vous souhaitant une bonne guerre, bande de sales jeunes !
> Hé, hé, hé.



C'est pas comme si je t'avais expliqué comment faire encore plus simplement un peu plus haut ......


----------



## Etienne000 (23 Janvier 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Tu vas dans fichier ---> Bibliothèque et normalement un volet avec l'option illustration d'album apparait .



C'est juste pas ce qu'il demandait. CQFD.


----------



## jellyboy74 (23 Janvier 2013)

Bah si , il voulais obtenir les illustration d'album ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2013)

ah ouais.... on tient le truc là je crois


----------



## ergu (23 Janvier 2013)

Qui osera prétendre désormais que le sens du service se perd sur MacG ?
Hein ?
Sont quasiment prêts à s'entretuer pour me venir en aide !
Hé, hé.

Merci les gars, je regarderais dès que j'aurais 5 minutes.


----------



## Etienne000 (23 Janvier 2013)

C'est parce qu'on t'aime Ergu :love::love:


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> ....
> Merci les gars, je regarderais dès que j'aurais 5 minutes.


 
Ouais, parce quen fait, t'avais juste posé la question pour tuer le temps. C'est pas vraiment que ce sujet t'intéresse!


----------



## jellyboy74 (23 Janvier 2013)

C'est normal j'ai un sens très Ergu du service ! 

Voilà voilà .....


----------



## D-I-M (23 Janvier 2013)

Hello,

Je n'ai pas tout lu, car 10 ou 11 pages de commentaires à lire pour constater que les gens se répètent, ou font des périphrases pour en fin de comptes dire la même chose...

Quoi qu'il en soit, iTunes 11:

- Retour des couleurs pour les icônes, on va pas pleurer, on reprochait à Apple son obsession du "tout en gris" là moi je préfère voir la vie en couleur plutôt qu'en nuance.
- La présentation, ici, personne ne peut juger, chacun d'entre nous possède sa manière d'utiliser l'iTunes, on peut juste noter qu'il aurait été sympa pour ceux qui utilisaient CoverFlow, qu'Apple laisse ce mode, moi avec mes 5900 morceaux de musiques, mes 250 films, mes 500 apps, aucun des modes de présentation ne me convient (faisons simple).
- Petit plus, j'aime beaucoup la section musique de iTunes qui fait désormais la séparation entre les Sons et les Clips, juste dommage que la section Séries TV ne fasse pas de même avec par exemple, Séries TV, Emission, Pub (Beh oui les pub Oasis j'adore je les ai téléchargé), idem pour les Films, entre les longs métrages cinématographique et les courts-métrages des festivals, ...bref un point de détail je dirais.
- Un point négatif, il n'est toujours pas possible de classer les Apps par éditeurs, de même la nouvelle présentation des App à installer est pire qu'avant, il faut cliquer un bouton qui installera ou supprimera les Apps, idem, soit toutes les nouvelles Apps sont installées, soit aucune (selon l'option choisie) ... autant dire que lorsqu'on ne veut installer qu'une seule App, se taper la liste complète... Apple devrait proposer une section avec "App Installée sur le Device" et "App Non installée".
- La nouvelle présentation des albums est sympathique, peut être trop colorée lorsque la pochette de l'album est d'une couleur pétante, mais ici encore question de goût.

Pour ce qui est du fonctionnement, l'intégration poussée ne peut qu'être saluée, rares sont les logiciels à en faire autant qu'iTunes 11.

J'en viens presque à oublier iPhoto, qui lui ne me convient pas du tout.

Cdt.


----------



## ergu (23 Janvier 2013)

D-I-M a dit:


> Je n'ai pas tout lu, car 10 ou 11 pages de commentaires à lire pour constater que les gens se répètent, ou font des périphrases pour en fin de comptes dire la même chose...



Du coup, tu as pris le risque de répéter et/ou périphraser des choses déjà dites, non ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2013)

D-I-M a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je n'ai pas tout lu, car 10 ou 11 pages de commentaires à lire pour constater que les gens se répètent, ou font des périphrases pour en fin de comptes dire la même chose....


 
Tu veux dire que ces 375 messages n'ont pas d'intérêt car toutes ces personnes disent la même chose sous des formes différentes, à savoir qu'elles sont insatisfaites d'iTunes 11?

Heureusement que tu es là pour expliquer à tous ces contributeurs combien cette version est géniale.

On devrait supprimer les 10 pages précédentes et ne garder que ton message


----------



## ergu (23 Janvier 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> On devrait supprimer les 10 pages précédentes et ne garder que ton message



Ouais, ben t'es gentil, tu attends que j'ai essayé les solutions proposées pour mon problème que j'ai, parce que je ne vais quand même pas les apprendre par coeur, non ?!?


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Ouais, ben t'es gentil, tu attends que j'ai essayé les solutions proposées pour mon problème que j'ai, parce que je ne vais quand même pas les apprendre par coeur, non ?!?


 
A ton âge, c'est bien de faire travailler la mémoire! :rose:


----------



## ergu (23 Janvier 2013)

D-I-M a dit:


> ici, personne ne peut juger.



Là-dessus, y a débat D-I-M.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Janvier 2013)

C'était quand même bien l'époque où on pouvait mettre des coups de boule négatifs.  Ils étaient parfaitement adaptés aux gens qui ne lisaient pas les topics. Enfin, la seule chose à faire quand un message commence par préciser _je n'ai pas lu le topic_ est de ne pas lire la suite du message. 

Enfin, je ne pensais pas que mon coup de gueule deviendrait un trollpic géant. Visiblement un des plus gros topics de la section. Le plus amusant, reste qu'après être revenu à iTunes 10, l'affaire me laisse totalement indifférent. 

Et pendant ce temps, à Vera Cruz...
[YOUTUBE]27tbHlDKiko[/YOUTUBE]
:sleep:


----------



## Lefenmac (23 Janvier 2013)

D-I-M a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je n'ai pas tout lu, car 10 ou 11 pages de commentaires à lire pour constater que les gens se répètent, ou font des périphrases pour en fin de comptes dire la même chose...



Ca tombe bien personne n'a lu ton post non plus


----------



## ergu (23 Janvier 2013)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Ca tombe bien personne n'a lu ton post non plus



Si, moi, mais c'était juste pour trouver matière à faire une vanne poucrate sur son pseudo.


----------



## flotow (23 Janvier 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'était quand même bien l'époque où on pouvait mettre des coups de boule négatifs.  Ils étaient parfaitement adaptés aux gens qui ne lisaient pas les topics. Enfin, la seule chose à faire quand un message commence par préciser _je n'ai pas lu le topic_ est de ne pas lire la suite du message.
> 
> Enfin, je ne pensais pas que mon coup de gueule deviendrait un trollpic géant. Visiblement un des plus gros topics de la section. Le plus amusant, reste qu'après être revenu à iTunes 10, l'affaire me laisse totalement indifférent.
> 
> ...


 :!:


----------



## D-I-M (23 Janvier 2013)

Hello,

c'est tout de même marrant de voir que dés lors où qqun donne son avis ou son impression, tout les autres intervenants se jettent sur lui.

1°: Mon pseudo c'est également mon prénom, alors on va éviter d'attaquer sur des aspect aussi puéril que ça.

2°: Vu le nombre de réactions suite à mon intervention, je pense qu'au contraire mon post a bien été lu puisqu'il suscite des commentaires (peu constructifs, soit dit en passant) de votre part.

enfin...

3°: Ne pas lire 18 pages de commentaires où les gens se gueulent dessus en essayant de convaincre les autres que leur jugement est le seul qui prévaut, aucun intérêt, mon post n'avait que pour seul et unique but de répondre à celui qui a ouvert le sujet, sans pour autant rejeter son avis sur SON utilisation d'iTunes.

Bref, pour en revenir au fond du sujet, iTunes 11 a des avantages et des inconvénient que seul l'utilisateur final pourra juger en fonction de ces attentes. Quant à lire les 18 pages précédent mon post, pour voir des gens s'insulter et critiquer la soit disant "débilité" des pseudos, post et j'en passe... ça ne vaut vraiment pas le coup, sans compter qu'on s'éloigne du sujet.

A l'avenir, soyez un peu logique, un brin non-conformiste, énormément respectueux et infiniment plus polis.

Cdt.


----------



## wip (23 Janvier 2013)

D-I-M a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> c'est tout de même marrant de voir que dés lors où qqun donne son avis ou son impression, tout les autres intervenants se jettent sur lui.
> 
> ...


 
Cool, on en tiens un !!! 

Ce sujet est vraiment bien parti pour battre tous les records !! :rose:


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2013)

D-I-M a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> enfin...
> 
> ...


 
J'avais donc bien compris. Les 375 messages précédent le tien ne servent à rien car heureusement, tu es arrivé pour répondre au message initial.

On peut donc faire le ménage pour garder la question initiale et ta réponse, puis clore le sujet

Farpait. 

Bon tu nous parles d'iPhoto maintenant?


----------



## ergu (23 Janvier 2013)

D-I-M a dit:


> 1°: Mon pseudo c'est également mon prénom, alors on va éviter d'attaquer sur des aspect aussi puéril que ça.



C'était une vanne, pas une "attaque".
Un attaque, sérieux... On n'est pas sur le champs de Mars, dos à dos avec une pétoire à la main.

Par contre, puérile, oui.
Complètement.



D-I-M a dit:


> 2°: Vu le nombre de réactions suite à mon intervention, je pense qu'au contraire mon post a bien été lu puisqu'il suscite des commentaires (peu constructifs, soit dit en passant) de votre part.



Si tu avais lu (justement) les commentaires précédents, tu aurais remarqué que le fil partait complètement en sucette bien avant ton arrivée.

Tu aurais pu ainsi "humer" le ton actuel du sujet et en déduire que ton intervention risquait de ramasser quelques scories pas sérieuses en retour.



D-I-M a dit:


> énormément respectueux et infiniment plus polis.



Ben justement, débarquer dans un fil en déclarant "j'ai pas lu le début vu que ça n'a aucun intérêt" sur un forum, c'est en général considéré comme plutôt irrespectueux et impoli.

D'ailleurs, même le créateur du fil le dit (puisque c'est à lui uniquement que tu voulais t'adresser, semble-t-il) : 



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'était quand même bien l'époque où on pouvait mettre des coups de boule négatifs.   Ils étaient parfaitement adaptés aux gens qui ne lisaient pas les  topics. Enfin, la seule chose à faire quand un message commence par  préciser _je n'ai pas lu le topic_ est de ne pas lire la suite du message.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Janvier 2013)

D-I-M a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> c'est tout de même marrant de voir que dés lors où qqun donne son avis ou son impression, tout les autres intervenants se jettent sur lui.
> 
> ...


 








L'hôpital qui se moque de la charité. Les gens de ton espèce sont des plaies sur les forums. Se sentant supérieurs, ils ne lisent pas les avis des autres, un manque flagrant de respect, et ils viennent demander du respect. Ils ne tolèrent pas les jugements, voire les interdisent aux autres mais jugent... Vu sous un autre angle, nous sommes en présence d'un vrai troll pur jus.

Il faudrait quand même que j'essaye de lire un de tes messages en entier car j'ai du mal à comprendre de quoi tu parles. Après avoir lu le début irrespectueux de ta prose, je procède avec le même respect que toi en ne lisant que tes derniers mots.


----------



## jellyboy74 (23 Janvier 2013)

Moi j'ai bien lu son message dans lequel il disait ne pas nous lire comme ca maintenant je sais que j'aurais plus besoin de le lire mais il ne le saura peut être jamais vu qu'il ne va surement pas me lire ou alors faudrait peut être que je lui donne quelques lires mais pas de bol on es passé à l'euro !


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2013)

C'est vrai que le sujet s'étire un peu inutilement, non ?
On va jusqu'à 400 posts et on passe à autre chose.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2013)

Ça fait gonfler le compte là ... non!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2013)

On peut poster des photos ?

J'ai des paysages, ou des fleurs, au choix.


----------



## ergu (23 Janvier 2013)

bompi a dit:


> C'est vrai que le sujet s'étire un peu inutilement, non ?
> On va jusqu'à 400 posts et on passe à autre chose.



Ah c'est dommage, nous allions monter une start-up avec r e m y quand nous avons été grossièrement interrompus.
C'est une bonne idée, je crois de monter une start-up avec lui - on ne l'appelle pas r e m y sans faillite pour rien !!!
(ah merde, encore une attaque sur le prenom, horreur !)

Tiens, je me demande si D-I-M va lire ton post.


----------



## flotow (23 Janvier 2013)

bompi a dit:


> C'est vrai que le sujet s'étire un peu inutilement, non ?
> On va jusqu'à 400 posts et on passe à autre chose.


Et ça réouvre à la prochaine MAJ ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h16 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Tiens, je me demande si D-I-M va lire ton post.



Et surtout s'il aura le temps d'y répondre avant que ça ferme :rateau:


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Et ça réouvre à la prochaine MAJ ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h16 ----------
> 
> ...


À sa prochaine colère, *Pascal_TTH* nous ouvrira un fil bien senti, _potferdek_ !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2013)

bompi a dit:


> un fil bien senti, _potferdek_ !



Un juron belge je présume 
_Mondo cane_ au Tessin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Janvier 2013)

bompi a dit:


> *....* _potferdek_ !



 ... Aurais-tu des origines belges et plus particulièrement flandriennes ??? ... :rateau:

ps : grillé par Albert !!!!!


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Janvier 2013)

:love:

J'ai pas tout lu (   ), mais juste la fin me fait rêver 

... du coup, en tant que seul à même de juger parce que je suis Moi, je dirais qu'iTunes est vachement moins drôle que ce topic...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2013)

*400* :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> *400* :love:



+ 1  

Edith : C'est encore mieux de s'arrêter sur un nombre premier, c'est plus joli.


----------

